# Official Dynamite - 14 July - fyter fest night uno



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

This week is fucking stacked!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matches I'm excited for:

Darby vs. Ethan in a resumption of their great series in Evolve. I'm hoping AEW makes a series out of this instead of one match and done. If that is the case, having Ethan pull off a big upset here would be a good way to keep it going.

Moxley against Anderson for the IWGP U.S. title. Moxley's return and a chance to see Karl Anderson in singles action. Anderson was outstanding in his singles matches from 2012 until 2015 in New Japan, but is known more as a tag guy. New Japan planned to have Anderson take this title off Moxley if the Good Brothers had joined AEW. Today, I can only see a Moxley win, especially with New Japan's American shows coming up.

Brian Cage vs. Ricky Starks, which is what all this Team Taz dissension has led to. Most likely culminating in Hobbs and Hook costing Cage the title, leading to one of AEW's specialty run-ins by someone to help out Cage.

Match I'm ok with:

Yuka vs. Penelope. Penelope bores me in the ring but it's been a long time since we've seen Yuka in AEW besides the women's eliminator tournament earlier this year where she lost to Ryo in the Japan bracket final. Yuka really should win this since she's fresh back. l'd run her vs. Britt for the title to wrap up their story from early 2020 when Yuka beat Britt in a singles match but Britt smashed Yuka's teeth up.

Match I'm eh on:

Christian vs. Matt Hardy. It'll be a nice throwback in ways, but I can't say I'm excited for this in 2021 and prefer Christian working with the younger guys he can teach something to. You just know this'll have all the MHO interference too. Hopefully they can tell a good story and Christian wins, since Matt is now pretty much in a JTTS role.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome card. The show should be great all the way through. 

The Coffin match is gonna be great and I'm sure these guys will try to kill themselves. Darby for the win here. Really liking this feud and the verbal exchanges had. Last week's sit down was great and hyped me even further for this.
Moxley vs Anderson should be pretty good. I like that Moxley defends the IWGP US Title every now and then. Will be weird to see Mox debut his newly shaved head lol. Moxley for the win here.
Brian Cage vs Starks could be a real show stealer, hopefully they have chemistry. Team Taz looks to be officially breaking up after this. Going with Ricky Starks to win after Hook and Hobbs get involved. Then we'll probably get a rematch later with Cage getting his win back. If I were booking it though I'd just have Cage go over and start a Miro/Cage feud going into All Out.
Penelope Ford vs a returning Yuka. I'm a fan of Penelope so I don't mind this match. Glad to see she's getting back into the mix of things after taking time off for her wedding prep and whatnot. Yuka to get the win here unfortunately. 
Christian vs Matt Hardy could be good, could be bad. Don't really know what to expect, but both guys can still work. We'll see. Going with Christian to outwork HFO. 
Hangman's promo should be fire. Hopefully Kenny confronts him after what happened last week. 
Interested to see what they book for Night 2. There are no main events that come to mind at the moment for next week's show, especially seeing as the Bucks seemingly won their blow-off match with Kingston/Penta last week and I doubt Britt/Nyla main events.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a fairly stacked card.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m running out of good things to say 😅


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Starks cleared? He hasn't wrestled on Dark or anything since his injury to get the ring rust off - I wonder if there will be a swerve here and Hobbs takes his place. 

Who helps Brian Cage if he is jumped by Team Taz? Maybe give Chuck and Orange something to do while Trent is out?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Starks cleared? He hasn't wrestled on Dark or anything since his injury to get the ring rust off - I wonder if there will be a swerve here and Hobbs takes his place.
> 
> Who helps Brian Cage if he is jumped by Team Taz? Maybe give Chuck and Orange something to do while Trent is out?


Yeah he’s cleared.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Always love seeing the machine gun! Let's go hot karl!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think the Coffin match will end up being one of the best matches for the year for AEW. I've seen what they can do in Evolve and now both have only gotten better and more popular. Expect at least one stupid crazy bump from Darby. Well, honestly make that at least 3.

Mox/Karl and Cage/Starks should both be good, though I'm interested to see each guy's chemistry against each other in these matches. At this point it feels like we're in for a swerve and Team Taz will side with Cage and leave Starks on his own, with Starks being the heel and Team Taz being face, but we'll see.

Yuka vs. Ford is a match that I think is just here for Yuka to get a win on Dynamite with her being back in the US now. But as someone else mentioned to me, it might be the spot where we see a debut from the previous WWE releases (The IIconics).


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This has to be up there as one of the best cards AEW has put together, that doesn't have a AEW branded title on the line.

I may be in the minority here, but I think Ethan Page should beat Darby. We are starting to see Page really come in to his own and Darby is already fairly established and could take a loss. It also lets Page keep the "I am the nail in your coffin" phrase if Page/Darby become long time rivals.

Similarly, I think Starks beats Cage. He can either keep the title with Team Taz or Starks could go full dick heel and trash the FTW and debut his own Absolute Championship (ABC). Since he calls himself "Absolute" Ricky Starks.

I am pretty excited for Christian vs Matt Hardy. They have such a long history together that the story telling should be good. I hope that there isn't too much interference, but unfortunately, gang warz is likely to happen.

Yuka vs Penelope is just kind of thrown together. Out of all the things that AEW does, the women booking is by far the worst. This is going to be another week of a random women's match and 1-2 backstage segments. Put Britt and Nyla in the ring together for a signing or something. Jade's manager said he gets paid when Jade wins, but she never wrestles. I would really like to see Jade vs Statlander teased in some way. That would be match for Fight for the Fallen.

Hangman interview should be good.

It will be nice to get a glimpse of the former Karl Anderson. I hate to say it, but he would be better off getting away from Gallows. I also hope we get a Mox promo prior to the match, but I expect this match will open. A sold out crowd singing wild thing will be cool.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> This has to be up there as one of the best cards AEW has put together, that doesn't have a AEW branded title on the line.
> 
> I may be in the minority here, but I think Ethan Page should beat Darby. We are starting to see Page really come in to his own and Darby is already fairly established and could take a loss. It also lets Page keep the "I am the nail in your coffin" phrase if Page/Darby become long time rivals.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Page and Starks should both win. I’m expecting Team Taz to side with Starks and help him win, but I think Page should cheat to beat Darby too, they’re heels after all.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-They shouldn't announce so much. They pretty much give away the show on Twitter, whether it's good or shit.
-Sakazaki and other joshi girls need to never appear on TNT again. Only Shida has been able to cross-over with American audiences. These other acts are terrible and cringe inducing.
-Does AEW know they can just make their own American championship?
-Still no explanation after a whole year as to what the FTW title is or what it's rules are.
-The need for someone in charge who understands writing and television and wrestling promotion is made as clear as a limp Alex Reynolds by the fact they signed a new guy and named him the same last name as another guy they already have on their roster. Do we want a shitty indie tag team gimmick like Page Turners or Blank Pages?😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> -They shouldn't announce so much. They pretty much give away the show on Twitter, whether it's good or shit.
> -Sakazaki and other joshi girls need to never appear on TNT again. Only Shida has been able to cross-over with American audiences. These other acts are terrible and cringe inducing.
> -Does AEW know they can just make their own American championship?
> -Still no explanation after a whole year as to what the FTW title is or what it's rules are.
> -The need for someone in charge who understands writing and television and wrestling promotion is made as clear as a limp Alex Reynolds by the fact they signed a new guy and named him the same last name as another guy they already have on their roster. Do we want a shitty indie tag team gimmick like Page Turners or Blank Pages?😂


🥱🥱🥱


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like the coffin match is going to be very “dark”. Knowing TK grew up on 90s wrestling I think he’s going to book an Ultimate Warrior locked in the coffin type spot but with AEW’d own twist on it.

Hardy- Christian I’m looking forward too but it feels rushed. I would have expected this to be a PPV match so I figure they’ll be lot of interference to drag this out longer.

Rest of the card don’t really care about. Starks should get squashed, Mox opponent/feud??? Why should I care about the IWGP title? On an AEW show. Women’s match well don’t care but at least Penelope is hot


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Ford v Sakazaki -- Never seen either in AEW, so unable to comment on expectations. I am interested to see the match and the crowd reaction. I should probably watch Dark tonight, seems Sakazaki was on.
Cage v Starks -- Cage has been good recently, never seen Starks due to the injury. Still good to Team Taz is actually amounting to something and seeing the FTW title used as an actual title.
Christian v Hardy -- This isn't going to be a spot fest, but both guys can still go. I have a feeling the crowd will be dead.
Moxley v Anderson -- Should be better than the last IWGP defence.
Coffin Match -- This could be another big match like Sammy v MJF. Could be a great match or be ruined by botched spots, both guys are good at what they do so hopefully the former!

I'd laugh if both Cages lost their fights leading to them teaming up, "Team Cage"? 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> -Sakazaki and other joshi girls need to never appear on TNT again. Only Shida has been able to cross-over with American audiences. These other acts are terrible and cringe inducing.


Riho got better crowd reactions than most AEW women, including Shida AND has done good TV ratings when featured AND has had two of AEW's best women's matches this year against Serena Deeb. Much better than your typical boring Bunny/Nyla/Penelope fare.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399148975593230338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414652648171753479


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Looking foward for:
Cage vs Starks
Page vs Darby
Moxley vs Anderson


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Its seems like it's going to be another fun show. I'm glad they're revisiting Cage/Hardy rivalry. Theyve been feuding around the time when I started getting into the WWF. Christian should win obviously. 

Moxley/Anderson sounds great. Its fresh, Mox haven't been around for a while and the New Japan banner ads to the match as well. 

Cage/Starks is interesting. I'm still overwhelmed hes going to be back so quickly after such an injury. Hope all goes well as they definitely are capable of doing an entertaining tv match. It's also fun that the FTW title is being used.

Page/Darby sounds awesome. The feud had a rough beginning, but I'm enjoying it now and the stipulation really fits Allin character and should develop him even more. 

Other than that, cant wait for the next step of Andeade and Black. Hangman Page reaction to last week confrontation with Omega will be interesting as well. 

Hope its wendsday already.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

@LifeInCattleClass sure knows how to create a hype thread. I'm hyped. 

I'm super excited for the Hangman promo. I have a feeling Omega and Bucks will have something to say too. This will be the first time in a long time they all are in the same zone.

I am very interested in Starks vs Cage. I think they are swerving us with tease last week that Starks is leaving team Taz. I think team Taz and Starks planned this from start to take the title off Cage. I'm looking forward to this match. 

Darby/Ego coffin match should be a special one. May even be mainevent. 

Bald Mox return and vs Karl Anderson should be good. Karl was so smooth in his last tag match action on Dynamite few weeks ago. 

Malaki Black and Cody has me intrigued. I'm really excited for a Cody feud after a long long time. This should be great stuff.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I wonder if Taz will be joining Cage in his face turn? Taz has seemed pretty dismayed with how Ricky has been acting. My main concern is that Brian Cage kinda sucks at talking (though he's possibly better at being a face). That's why he was with Taz in the first place.

Now that Cage is turning face, I think it's imperative that Taz joins him/drops the other two. Maybe at the end of the match Ricky and Hobbs just start hammering on the already defeated Cage and Taz tries to break it up (because the match was supposed to iron things out between them and didn't) and gets clobbered too?

Hobbs can't talk much either, but Ricky can, so you just keep those two together and Ricky can help carry Hobbs through promos. 

I dunno, maybe someone who's been following Cage before he went to AEW can confirm if he can do a good Face promo without help.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Shock Street said:


> I dunno, maybe someone who's been following Cage before he went to AEW can confirm if he can do a good Face promo without help.


He's not great, but he's not a charisma void either. He comes across like a personal trainer selling his workout plan in this old LU promo clip. He's not exactly a face here, but he's also not heeling it up to any great extent. 






I wonder if someone inventive like Darby, or now Malakai, could come up with some sort of cinematic presentation for him like they do for themselves?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Money idea: Peter Avalon as Brian Cage's manager


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Road to is underway.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy Guevara vs Wheeler Yuta added. 6 matches?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415086109617491970
There’s just no words for how good this promo is 🔥

Also Miro said he will change the TNT title?!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Darby Ego promo was really cool. So well done.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Could see a a peyton royce or someone debut this week

i think the 90 days is up for some wrestlers


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Sammy Guevara vs Wheeler Yuta added. 6 matches?


What the shit is a Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God, hopefully the IIconics don't show up tomorrow night. The idea of them showing up to AEW sounds absolutely awful.

They should be saving their female signees for someone like Ruby Riott.



RainmakerV2 said:


> What the shit is a Wheeler Yuta.


Wheeler Yuta is a NJPW wrestler who competes on NJPW Strong, Elevation (recently), and AEW Dark (recently).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> God, hopefully the IIconics don't show up tomorrow night. The idea of them showing up to AEW sounds absolutely awful.
> 
> They should be saving their female signees for someone like Ruby Riott.
> 
> ...


i like the iiconics - they’re funny low carders


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I might be the only one but I am really looking forward to Hardy v Christian.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Week 1 of Fyter definitely looks awesome. Week 2 will probably be underwhelming


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I hope I don't jinx it but I'm looking forward to the follow up of Malakai Black. Last time I said that he wasn't on the show and then got fired.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What the shit is a Wheeler Yuta.


Is a very good technical wrestler that maybe will replace Trent in Best Friends while he is injured. If you don't know him i suggest you to see yesterday Dark main event against Angelico.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Willing to give Dynamite another shot this week after being a bit underwhelmed last week. Wasn't the best show but was fine for a return to crowds. Hopefully it's better this week. Gotta improve that viewership.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

All here to see Malakai kick somebody's head off again.

Who said the Iconics are coming? I hope Tony isn't that stupid. That would be such a ridiculous waste of money.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What the shit is a Wheeler Yuta.


He wears tights that look like a Subway wrapper


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's Wednesday and you know what that means...


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> All here to see Malakai kick somebody's head off again.
> 
> Who said the Iconics are coming? I hope Tony isn't that stupid. That would be such a ridiculous waste of money.


I don't know who said they are coming but I hope they do. I feel like they have more to offer than WWE gave them the opportunity to.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It's Wednesday and you know what that means...
> 
> View attachment 104220


That is a really nice card. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a really good 30 minute documentary about Darby and Ethan Page's history in Evolve. This isn't necessary to understand their coffin match, but it is cool to see how their previous rivalry developed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Only thing I care about is the coffin match, Brian Cage match might be interesting. For a special this is weak.


Moxley wrestling is negated when it's against Karl Anderson. Christian vs Matt in 2021 is just a yeah moment. AEW haven't exactly made them feel special and while them solo feuding is new, it still feels old.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice card. Looking very forward to this


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415140712593575940
Lana’s not free to show up tonight is she??


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Darby and Page should be good.

Cage and Sharks is kinda interesting as well.

Everything else is meh.

Thank god for dvr


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are these two going to show up tonight?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415367557511528455


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415140712593575940
> Lana’s not free to show up tonight is she??


mmm - I don't think so

but Miro alluded to him changing the design of the TNT title tonight / so, she might be


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Matt Hardy vs. Christian is the only thing that I am NOT interested in. Count me in for the rest.

As for Lana... its only been a little over 30 days since her release but it's possible that they let her out of the release clause early like they have with a few other people. I mean really, it's a given that she will head to AEW before anywhere else regardless of how long shes prevented. It's pointless to keep the clause on her if she has wanted to get out of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415309685138276355

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Are these two going to show up tonight?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415367557511528455


I'll be surprised if they don't show up some time this week, whether it's tonight or at Slammiversary for Impact.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God, I hope they end up at Impact. 

AEW should be pulling for a Ruby Riott or a Mickie James (even though she's with NWA atm).

I'll even take Lana since she's associated with Miro.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Matt Hardy vs. Christian is the only thing that I am NOT interested in. Count me in for the rest.
> 
> As for Lana... its only been a little over 30 days since her release but it's possible that they let her out of the release clause early like they have with a few other people. I mean really, it's a given that she will head to AEW before anywhere else regardless of how long shes prevented. It's pointless to keep the clause on her if she has wanted to get out of it.


Plus, It wouldn't make sense to pay someone to sit at home that doesn't, if they were released because of 'budget cuts.' Right?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I haven't been commenting much in live threads.

Heres a thought I had about the recent jungleboy promos, I noticed perhaps a smugness showing through I'm hoping he gets a character tweak leading to a big push.

Me and @RapShepard have the characters down pat just ring us TK.



BTW hyped for tonight's card looks great cheers guys!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m really tired and I could just watch it tomorrow but I just can’t go to bed 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One of their best cards on paper yet. 

Hopefully it plays out well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Who the fuck is Wheeler Yuta?*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll take Ruby any day of those two annoying fucks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Who the fuck is Wheeler Yuta?*


Alright, he's a NJPW wrestler who competes on NJPW Strong, but he just started competing on Elevation and AEW Dark just recently.

He's bland, but he is good in the ring from what I've seen from him so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415439968273682435
Darby can finally skate down the entrance ramp again.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415439968273682435
> Darby can finally skate down the entrance ramp again.


Obviously it's not AEW's fault but I hate how every building looks the same now. Takes some of the charm away.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I haven't been commenting much in live threads.
> 
> Heres a thought I had about the recent jungleboy promos, I noticed perhaps a smugness showing through I'm hoping he gets a character tweak leading to a big push.
> 
> ...


It needs to happen Hollywood Jack Perry is the way for a bit. Embrace the lineage lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It needs to happen Hollywood Jack Perry is the way for a bit. Embrace the lineage lol


Also he could hide his weakness in promos by being smug or snide ignoring questions or stopping interviews and having Marko answer fir him.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415439968273682435
> Darby can finally skate down the entrance ramp again.


That arena is really small


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> God, I hope they end up at Impact.
> 
> AEW should be pulling for a Ruby Riott or a Mickie James (even though she's with NWA atm).
> 
> I'll even take Lana since she's associated with Miro.


I had said in another thread, that I think if they came in, they would be the 'Tay Conti' of Tag Teams. I still believe that. They were great and entertaining in NXT. Main Roster not so much and that is Vince's fault. I think they were greatly held down in WWE.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> That arena is really small


8000 capacity not too bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Also he could hide his weakness in promos by being smug or snide ignoring questions or stopping interviews and having Marko answer fir him.


Exactly where's our fooking money!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’d take Ruby, Mickie, IIconics and Lana to be honest. I think they could do with some well known women.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly where's our fooking money!


You and I should head character developement lol TK I'll tell you where to send the checks.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hopefully it's an ok episode this week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You and I should head character developement lol TK I'll tell you where to send the checks.


And I'll tell you where to send the bitches!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lack of Young Bucks on this show already improves my enjoyment.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fyter Fest bout to be litty


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Goosebumps at the crowd.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't think Wild Thing quite fits Moxley still


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Did JR say it's Tuesday night?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crowd is hyped! Mox doesn’t look that bad with the shaved head


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Tony Khan knew what he was doing making that song Moxley's theme song lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox pushed the shit outta that fan lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Did JR say it's Tuesday night?


No


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Here comes the cheater


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

The crowd 😍


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This is gonna be a fantastic show, crowd is hyped


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mox pushed the shit outta that fan lol


Why is he so pissed off? Or is he trying too hard to look tough?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mox is awesome and so is his entrance


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't think Wild Thing quite fits Moxley still


I think it fits perfectly


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Moxley needs to go skin bald


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I think it fits perfectly


When the crowd is singing it's probably a bit different but the song seems too...laid back? For his character.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It may be me having the mute on my TV, but I hear no pop for Moxley


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd sounds way hotter tonight. Actually loud as hell right now.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my This crowd is hot


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Crowd is fire man


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When the crowd is singing it's probably a bit different but the song seems too...laid back? For his character.


It's meant for the crowd, i think the major league version that he's using sounds better than the other version he originally had.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Battle of bald bearded guys. Crowd is super hot


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Crowd is fire man


Dare I say attitude era-esque? You don't hear crowds this hot much


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> It's meant for the crowd, i think the major league version that he's using sounds better than the other version he originally had.


Ah ok that's why it sounded different to the original version


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley just feels so above this feeling like Anderson has a chance


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Daddy stomach for Mox


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd love to see AEW sign Anderson WITHOUT Gallows and form a new team with Archer. Two former IWGP Tag Champions and Archer >>> Gallows.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Moxley just feels so above this feeling like Anderson has a chance


Eh, Anderson is a solid choice. He was awesome in NJPW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Daddy stomach for Mox


Ahem the preferred term is poppa pouch, come on be on the right side of history


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mox looks skinny fat


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Ahem the preferred term is poppa pouch, come on be on the right side of history


I don't know the term in english


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Moxley looks to have gained a bit of weight, gotta lose that sooner than later.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Karl Anderson is underrated as a singles competitor. This should be a great match.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox looks skinny fat


Triple H is that you?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox already in full Dad bod mode. All his definition is gone.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RIP to Mox Jonleys hair. He fought the good fight for years.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Moxley looks to have gained a bit of weight, gotta lose that sooner than later.


He doesn't look that bad, definitely should go completely skin head bald though lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mox already in full Dad bod mode. All his definition is gone.


Sucks to see when you've seen in the past how buff and jacked he can look.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> He doesn't look that bad, definitely should go completely skin head bald though lol


It's not the worst but when he's been in such good shape before it's sad to see him lose all of his definition.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox looks skinny fat


Yeah he looks like he’s been drinking beers since the Kenny match


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> RIP to Mox Jonleys hair. He fought the good fight for years.


Happens to the best of us ...he could stand to tone back up again tho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mox might be bulking so he looks a little flabby but he might lean up later on.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty hard hitting match so far


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Karl almost broke Moxley's neck


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This match is fantastic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox didnt go bald completely, just cut off the patch at the top lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Eh, Anderson is a solid choice. He was awesome in NJPW


I hear you, but his American presentation ehhh


rbl85 said:


> I don't know the term in english


I'm joking don't worry lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fair bit of no selling so far, hope they clean that up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Karl Anderson has some experience to go this long with Moxley


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm really enjoying this fast paced, hard hitting style. I have a feeling Mox is gonna get screwed out of the title so he can go on another hiatus


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome to see live, full attendance crowds finally come back. :']

Aside from Brodie's unfortunate passing, I'm curious to see how much the landscape has changed now that I have a reason to tune in after 1+ year away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Still weird hearing wild thing


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mox should just go full on bald with a beard. It wouldn't be a bad look. Would look like a tough street fighter.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Decent match. I'm really surprised Excalibur didn't call the Rainmaker there.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Guess I was wrong haha, I thought they'd give Anderson a run


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Middle age Mox just seems different. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

crowd looks packed there in that view


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match. Loving the crowd tonight so far.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dudes finish is a double underhook suplex. That ain't no ddt


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Mox didnt go bald completely, just cut off the patch at the top lol


Al Bundy hairline


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Best friends are heels now? LMFAO or face against face vs Sammy? Typical AEW


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok match, lack of selling bothered me. 6/10


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fun enough opener..lame finish tbh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Mox should just go full on bald with a beard. It wouldn't be a bad look. Would look like a tough street fighter.


Agreed, especially since he's had SCSA vibes for a long time now.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Guess I was wrong haha, I thought they'd give Anderson a run


So did I thought they would throw it on him, they said last week he was headed back to Japan soon, thought it would have been perfect time


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I hear you, but his American presentation ehhh


He's been presented better in AEW and Impact


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aw Lance Archer is still angry, how cute.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oof, Mox vs Archer next week!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does AEW insist on having fucking face vs face or heel vs heel matches so much? SMH. Lame.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ohhhhh! A texas death match!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll take Archer winning


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Archer has a legit chance of beating Moxley that match is gonna be crazy, nice main event for Night 2


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does AEW insist on having fucking face vs face or heel vs heel matches so much? SMH. Lame.


And gimmick matches of course...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Man that FTW title card pic looks straight off a gay porno dvd cover


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Starks vs Cage is the biggest match of the night for mine, two outstanding talents.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox kinda owes Archer a win in theory but AEW doesn't always do 50/50 booking. Surprised Archer didn't mention their AEW title match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good start to the show 😃


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This rating going to bad because same time as the NBA finals. I might have to switch over.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Starks vs Cage is the biggest match of the night for mine, two outstanding talents.


Biggest match of the night is that coffin match. Darby and Page are gonna kill each other


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm at the point where Lance Archer needs to win this match or fuck off for a very long time. I'm tired of the same old shit. *


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This rating going to bad because same time as the NBA finals. I might have to switch over.


Eh, to be honest the finals have sucked


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Biggest match of the night is that coffin match. Darby and Page are gonna kill each other


I'm saying for me personally


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Eh, to be honest the finals have sucked


Everyone loves a good underdog story with the Suns though.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm saying for me personally


Gotcha, everyone has their preference


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Everyone loves a good underdog story with the Suns though.


I'm a Cavs fan and also a LeBron stan, so I'm not really that invested in the finals.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Vickie? LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lance Archer desperately and I mean DESPERATELY needs a big win. He needs to win that title. They have been under using him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh God Andrade promo... yuck


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

They really need to get Andrade away from Vickie.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 already have Andrade’s subtitles


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Down for Anrade vs. any of Death Triangle, especially Fenix.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Man, Ricky Starks looks like a young Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Andrade speaking English but still has English subtitles lol KING!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fire Andrade 2 minute promo, better than his entire WWE run 😂

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Man, Ricky Starks looks like a young Dwayne Johnson.


His mic skills remind me of a younger Rock too, guy has talent


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hook just rolled out of bed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade vs Rey Misterio was one of the better WWE TV series' a couple of years back, so I'm stoked for Andrade vs Fenix.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> His mic skills remind me of a younger Rock too, guy has talent


Dude has the potential to be the next major star


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade vs Death Triangle should be incredible


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cage is proof AEW doesn’t test for PEDs


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol 😂 already have Andrade’s subtitles


Hilarious.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Dude has the potential to be the next major star


Agreed, not a lot of guys in AEW stand out to me but Ricky is hard not to like.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now Andrade is randomly going after the death triangle? Add this to the endless list of underwhelming debuts.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brian Cage is jacked but he's nowhere near 275lbs. They overbill the fuck out of him.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

When was the Ftw title last defended?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Brian Cage is jacked but he's nowhere near 275lbs. They overbill the fuck out of him.


He's honesty like 240. He's big as hell but short.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ricky is more over than Cage. A bit sloppy so far, not surprised they're slowing it down.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Now Andrade is randomly going after the death triangle? Add this to the endless list of underwhelming debuts.*


I groaned the moment they had him near a microphone, he's still a shit promo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cage is proof AEW doesn’t test for PEDs


He was smaller than Trent Beretta in FCW. It's sort of hilarious actually.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is lucky to have a crowd because…zzzzzz.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why fight for/over a title that isn't recognized as a championship?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ricky deserves to win this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage the heel here. Have no clue why they are trying to turn Cage face, hes a big guy should be a heel


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> This show is lucky to have a crowd because…zzzzzz.


Why are you here then? This show has been fine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF so Hobbs is a face now?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Hate that the fan reaction shots are back. I just don't see the point of them.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You gotta appreciate the crowd being hot. Really makes the shows much much better. Pretty good match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Why are you here then? This show has been fine.


Probably watching in hopes it gets better for him, if he doesn't like it that's cool.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Man, Ricky Starks looks like a young Dwayne Johnson.


Remember this guy from TNA lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So lets crown someone a belt that is meaningless haha


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What a match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a cool finish. Cage needs to get away from this group and move to different things


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes! Ricky deserves this


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rip Cage...Archer 2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pretty good match.

If that was done to get Ricky over as a heel and Cage over as a face, can't say it worked, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hobbs with the SWERVE!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao wasn’t expecting that


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Good to see Starks win


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Brian definitely needed to break away from team Taz


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> WTF so Hobbs is a face now?


No. Cage is a face. Team Taz is heel.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW has no idea what to do with team Taz


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kody dressed like the KFC guy


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ugh, I can't stand Cody lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody Triple H'ing it here lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pretty fire start to be honest. Rest of the card looks like poo poo til the coffin match though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brian Cage is the longest reigning FTW Champion, so at least he has that...even if it's not a recognized championship.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh God Cody RHHHodes


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is this WCW?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stop calling him Tommy End lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hope this frees up Cage so can win an actual title. Dude still looks like a million bucks, especially compared to the rest of Team Taz.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another good match. Right call to have Starks take the belt.

Only thing concerning alignment wise is the reaction from crowd. You can probably expect most crowds to react similarly. Cage isn't as over as I think AEW was hoping, and Starks got a pretty loud pop from the crowd. I think partly a failing of proper storytelling. I guess we'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody getting booed lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cody getting booed lol


Much deserved


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody killing this promo


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody RHHHodes beating every debuting piece of talent on the roster is incredibly amusing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They need to turn the mic up on black


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

End him Malakai!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

So black is still doing these riddle promos...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they please settle on one fucking name for him already? Every single time they talk about him they call him Tommy End and Malakai Black.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> Is this WCW?


BAH GAWD , THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT OUR SPORT HAS EVER SEEN!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao he's back in a dark room 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tommy sounds more normal than he did in WWE for some reason.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Malakai is still cutting promos in the dark rooms. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cody's such a fucking self-absorbed clown.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Is Black still supposed to be a good promo? I haven't seen any improvement


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Same old shit LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit that was a great segment


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I find it strange that Black is a Dutch wrestler but has very little accent. You’d think he was born in US or Canada by the way he talks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is easily the best 40 minutes of programming they've done in a longggggg time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black's promo honestly felt like it was out of the rambling Bray Wyatt playbook.

Didn't love that, but the fight was cool.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is Black still supposed to be a good promo? I haven't seen any improvement


He's not really but he's still a good talent.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is Black still supposed to be a good promo? I haven't seen any improvement


I think he's an average promo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Is Black still supposed to be a good promo? I haven't seen any improvement


Half of his WWE promos were in a dark room, asking for a challenge. Interesting to see what he does now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who's excited to see Cody pin Black in his big debut feud?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an awesome segment.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RHHHodes gotta look strong against the new signees.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody's such a fucking self-absorbed clown*


He thinks he's HHH. HHH wasn't Rock or Austin like he thought he was, but he was a legit main eventer in the biggest era of modern wrestling history. Cody is incredibly mediocre.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not sure why they chose to copy the WWE shit and have him in a dark room but it was a good segment. Cody showed some nice emotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW is so good at cooling off newly debuted wrestlers that you'd think they are intentionally sabotaging them. That was a horrible follow-up.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Black should have been louder and his promo was bad until Cody saved it and then they saved it more by having the lights go out and he came out. That’s the only negative for me so far, Black isn’t a great promo guy IMO.

Crowd was gonna boo Cody too but he saved himself by being awesome 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mildly liking the simple, but effective zombie-esque makeup that Black's rocking. Hopefully he's bulked up since he was in the 'E in order to look even more intimidating.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Santana is gold.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Awesome segment and the crowd helped.



TD Stinger said:


> Black's promo honestly felt like it was out of the rambling Bray Wyatt playbook.
> 
> Didn't love that, but the fight was cool.


I disagree. There was a pretty obvious point to his promo unlike Bray who'd talk about Samael, Kabbalah and shit for no reason.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 damn I was hoping to see more senior citizens assaulted


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously when you get interviewed in this company run for your fucking life cause in a few seconds you're about to be jumped, every fucking time.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *AEW is so good at cooling off newly debuted wrestlers that you'd think they are intentionally sabotaging them. That was a horrible follow-up.*


They'd bring in Cena or Batista and have them pay their dues by jobbing to the measuring stick in the business, Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Crowd loves Adam Page. He deserves it honestly.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangman Adam Page!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This show is flying by


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman's shirts are pretty cool


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Crowd loves Adam Page. He deserves it honestly.


Agree but they need to keep dark order away from him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Local MS-13 gang members harass respected senior citizen" 

But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo Cowboy Shit! >:]


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman is very Daniel Bryan like on the mic


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hangman what the fuck are you wearing.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Callis with the epic heat lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kick his little short ass


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cyrus needs to bring Kurrgan in


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck off Don


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Somebody set a neighbors house on fire, so I've missed some shit. How was the Cage vs Starks ending and in between


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

One the bucks def trying to channel Shawn Michaels


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is he still drunk Page?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fuck off Don


Don is fantastic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The drip of the Elite is cool yet goofy as fuck. Lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh for fuck sake I thought I was gonna go the night without seeing the Bucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the heel acting is so fake, forced and cringe as fuck the way he talks.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh no the Young Bucks..time for a break


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake, the Geek Order arrives.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant have a segment without these garbage looking geeks the dork order.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fantastic heel work, so tired of the Dark order though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This still doesn't work with The Dark Order


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant have a segment without these garbage looking geeks the dork order.


Agreed, they are absolutely awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman and the geek order? Okay i'm out, thanks for ruining that match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kenny not great on the mic but he’s way over shadowing Hangman


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


God they have the worst fashion sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Awful booking. They just cant let Kenny and Page do their thing solo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> They'd bring in Cena or Batista and have them pay their dues by jobbing to the measuring stick in the business, Cody rHHHodes.


*They'd make Cena go 30 minutes with Matt Sydal.*


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Hangman and the geek order? Okay i'm out, thanks for ruining that match


Agreed, might turn this off now, I don't know why Khan insists on pushing these dorks


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Don Callis: AEW’s answer to Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Omega is great. Really great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So instead of having Hangman Page shine solo, they bunch him up with a garbage crew to face Kenny and his garbage crew.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bruh this show is on fire


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So another 5 vs 5 stable feud while there's another 5 vs 5 stable feud lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is the FUCKING world champion running from basement dwelling jobbers? I probably wouldn't be here if I saw 2000 Triple H running from The Oddities.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kudos to the Bucks on going from 20 to 25 after finally growing their very first beards.

If he actually cuts that disgusting, burnt ramen-looking hair of his, handlebar 'stache Kenny would be almost a dead ringer for Ausin Aries.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW simply can't book a normal angle. They have to fuck it up always.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So another 5 vs 5 stable feud while there's another 5 vs 5 stable feud lol.


TK is clueless


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Hangman and the geek order? Okay i'm out, thanks for ruining that match


its not an airport dont need to announce your departure


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

They are really gonna have the dork sqaud go over the elites? Absolutely embarrassing


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Awful booking. They just cant let Kenny and Page do their thing solo.


They are building it, be patient. It'll be great when it eventually does happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenny is alone while Hangman has a group behind him. Who looks heelish on camera? LMFAO


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

God they had to ruin a good flow with the Dork Order


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I mean these stipulations make it obvious Page and his teams is going to win


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> They are building it, be patient. It'll be great when it eventually does happen.


We've been hearing that for over a year now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jesus i hate this shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if the Elite beat DO to delay Kenny vs Hangman.

Crowd was so into all that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great segment. Elite vs. DO with stakes is a good main event for Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That drug on way too long.

Wasn't a fan of it, too many geeks involved.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> We've been hearing that for over a year now


Exactly. Always an excuse for the shitty booking. That segment took Hangman steps back not forward. Horrible way to book this match. Basically the babyface needs a geek group behind him while the heel is alone confronting him in the ring. LOLAEW


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dark order is awful.....Happy that match ain't happening yet


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Thought hangman said dork order there lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Decent first hour. Cody and Hangman segments helped a lot. AEW’s weekly shows needs more segments and less matches.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought DO were faces? Now they're mad at Page for finally standing up for himself just because they're scared of losing their tag title shot? Very heelish isnt it?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not sure why people are mad about that match. It's the prelude before the one on one title match. They are building up and I think it is effective.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I wonder if the Elite beat DO to delay Kenny vs Hangman.
> 
> Crowd was so into all that.


Wish the DO would be given a pink slip. Can't take those dudes seriously


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a thing where they really needed Dark Order to be built well to make this work. They're not over because of good booking, but because it homoerotic jokes on YouTube. Oh well, hopefully they can get past the match and salvage Kenny vs Page


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It should be Hangman overcoming the odds on his own while the Bucks feud with a stud team like the Lucha Bros and they help each other out to an extent due to a common enemy. 

These dark order geeks are completely killing this feud.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Not sure why people are mad about that match. It's the prelude before the one on one title match. They are building up and I think it is effective.


Because the dark order is awful no matter how many times they've tried to get them over.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice segment one more time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That belt collector chant flopped just like the gimmick.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See TK is determined to make it look like his group of geeks the Dork Order are a success, so he stick them with a fan favorite like Page, so when fans are going nuts for Page and they're in there with him it looks like the Dork Order are really over.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Exactly. Always an excuse for the shitty booking. That segment took Hangman steps back not forward. Horrible way to book this match. Basically the babyface needs a geek group behind him while the heel is alone confronting him in the ring. LOLAEW


The major problem AEW has with their baby faces like Jungle Boy and Hangman is they are very weak on the mic compared to the heels.

So to distract from that I think TK brings in other people


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

They just ruined the story. Why have Hangman with Dark Order. Get them off TV especially a high profile situation. These jobbers de value Hangman. Leave. It to AEW for fucking it up.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That belt collector chant flopped just like the gimmick.*


Pretty sure the dark order killed the mood too.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> The major problem AEW has with their baby faces like Jungle Boy and Hangman is they are very weak on the mic compared to the heels.
> 
> So to distract from that I think TK brings in other people


They can not book for shit


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> They just ruined the story. Why have Hangman with Dark Order. Get them off TV especially a high profile situation. These jobbers de value Hangman. Leave. It to AEW for fucking it up.


Agree, Hangman is a legit star, he doesn't need those goof balls


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That belt collector chant flopped just like the gimmick.*


He stole the belt collector moniker from Austin Aries anyways.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Kenny's handlebars are so bad, Lemmy would be rolling in his grave.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> They can not book for shit


The booking isn't perfect and never will be but it's still light-years better than WWE booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Pretty sure the dark order killed the mood too.


This. it is Hagnman's moment, right? Or is it Dork Orders?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See once again, an interview and the guy being interviewed gets jumped, every fucking time. Again RUN FOR YOUR FUCKING LIFE when being interviewed in AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> See TK is determined to make it look like his group of geeks the Dork Order are a success, so he stick them with a fan favorite like Page, so when fans are going nuts for Page and they're in there with him it looks like the Dork Order are really over.


No fans like The Dark Order, but as comedy jobbers aka "Johnny Hungie" and getting disrespected by Brodie, his son, And Ana


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like insane Shawn Spears.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Was the Dark Order mad about Hangman accepting on their behalf? That's how it looked on TV.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> See once again, an interview and the guy being interviews gets jumped, every fucking time. Again RUN FOR YOUR FUCKING LIFE when being interviewed in AEW.


Could be a great recurring joke to be honest.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jericho needs to get his blood pressure checked. Dude is pink


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The booking isn't perfect and never will be but it's still light-years better than WWE booking.


One thing I can say about the WWE is they wouldn't be having a star paired with a bunch of jobbers....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 that was a creative stip. Spears can use a chair and Jericho can’t


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Matt Hardy. The worst thing in AEW.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Great segment. Elite vs. DO with stakes is a good main event for Fight for the Fallen.


Glad you are easy to please. That was some trash 🗑 easily one of the worst segments


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> One thing I can say about the WWE is they wouldn't be having a star paired with a bunch of jobbers....


They have and continue to do that.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol 😂 that was a creative stip. Spears can use a chair and Jericho can’t


So who approved this? Tony Khan? Khan turned heel? Makes no sense but they don’t care.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Time for Christian to carry Matt


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Matt Hardy. The worst thing in AEW.


Nope...Young Bucks nuff said


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think Christian loses here and they drag this out longer to a trilogy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Segments have been great tonight.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

izhack111 said:


> Nope...Young Bucks nuff said


Dark Order, nuff said


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian is about to out work Matt Hardy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Since there's too many Cages, they should have called him Christian Coal. For Coalition.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I gotta say this arena an packed crowd looks great on TV


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They obviously shot their load in the first hour knowing everyone is going to the finals at 9.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I could not care less for a 15 minutes Hardy/Christian match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This crowd has been hot for everything tonight


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I have high hopes for this match. Among two of the greatest. Say what you want but they can both work.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

An ok first hour, could have been a hell of a lot better. 5.5/10


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Hall of Fame” bound… JR can’t stop mentioning WWE


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This match is giving me hella nostalgia.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They obviously shot their load in the first hour knowing everyone is going to the finals at 9.


Christian and Matt is a fine match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> This crowd has been hot for everything tonight


Well its not surprising, you could put on Tamina vs Nia Jax and they would be going nuts, they're just happy to be back in a full arena live. I mean they're going nuts for Matt Hardy vs Christian, that right there should tell you they're gonna be hot for every single match and segment tonight despite if its good or not. It will wear off pretty quickly after a few weeks.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Christian vs Matt hardy in 2021😂


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I could not care less for a 15 minutes Hardy/Christian match.


Better than watching the geek squad dark order


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian doing a picture perfect plancha at his age is something else.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Crowd is dead for this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415476161300291587


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is such a 2005 Smackdown match. I'm loving this. Brings back memories.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Crazy that Matt and Christian haven't aged much lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah I reckon this might be time for me to tap out, just not keeping me invested.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I have high hopes for this match. Among two of the greatest. Say what you want but they can both work.


I mean this is a broad great, they're the lesser of their tags for a reason


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Love the old school kind of match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match is developing to be a lot better than I thought it would be, both guys can still go


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Matt Hardy. The worst thing in AEW.


*Definitely not when the Young Bucks and Dork Order exist.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I mean this is a broad great, they're the lesser of their tags for a reason


Yeah both of them are the Janetty of their teams, just bland and not all that interesting to watch wrestle.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I mean this is a broad great, they're the lesser of their tags for a reason


I'm not talking legacy but as wrestlers they are greats. At least for me.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Crazy that Matt and Christian haven't aged much lol


Then you look at Edge, who is absolutely shredded but looks like he's 70.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Better than watching the geek squad dark order


AEW prefers to give a positive push for their Geek Club Order moreso than: Wardlow, Archer, MJF, even Jungle Boy, and even Hangman Page 😂 😂

They can't let Hangman shine alone, they have to link him to the geek squad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean who cares who wins this honestly? both are old has beens, neither are future stars, their best years are behind them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yeah I reckon this might be time for me to tap out, just not keeping me invested.


It's not awful lol, but it not fire either. Its just solid which is why they should stop over doing special episodes. They don't have the stories to produce 4 straight special shows


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm just going to have to catch Darby's match tomorrow.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

izhack111 said:


> Love the old school kind of match


Old ≠ good


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Overall show has been shit. Pretty sad if you're a paying fan in attendance


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

All Elite Kickouts


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Overall show has been shit. Pretty sad if you're a paying fan in attendance


Yeah they all look and sound fuming


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I must be one of of the few who is actually enjoying this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Time limit this is gonna be a draw type of non finish


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm just going to have to catch Darby's match tomorrow.*


Stick it out for hour of the finals ain't most see


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whens the last time FTR had a straight up 2 on 2 tag match on the show? feels like forever. MJF wrestles a singles match once every 3 months, FTR almost never wrestle, whats the deal?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Christian is more over then 90% of the AEW roster LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Overall show has been shit. Pretty sad if you're a paying fan in attendance


The same fans who are into nearly everything? There's quite a disconnect between some people on here and the majority of the fan base.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Hardy was one of the higher ratings along with Orton last year i think


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This AEW run is gonna make Christian age 20 years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> Christian is more over then 90% of the AEW roster LOL


He also looks and acts more like a wrestler than most of the AEW talent.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> This AEW run is gonna make Christian age 20 years.


He'll still look better than Edge.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Afterbirth time i bet.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, afterbirth. Knew it


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Show has been solid so far. Not sure what the hell some of your are talking about. Good matches and great segments.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol wow. Matt Hardy got 90% of the offense and Christian hits one move and wins


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The old vets showing the youngins how to work a match without high spots and still get over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was better than it had any right to be. Christian is still great. Hardy not so much but he at least still understands the psychology aspect.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay add these two factions to the other 2 faction feuds thats going on right now. Dark Order vs The Elite, Pinnacle vs Inner Circle now Jurassic Express vs Matt Hardy's weird faction.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why you can't assume all vets have good finish ideas lol.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

This match was good. Finally some real talent in Christian unlike Dark Order


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Christian continues to show why he is an important signing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll enjoy Miro's run right now, before AEW ruins Miro again soon with Kip Sabian...just a matter of time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good match for two 40+ year olds


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match. I'll admit it wasn't the most interesting match on paper for me but they did good work. Didn't love the finish though.

Jungle Boy looking kind of jealous was interesting.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Miro needs to be a televangelist when he retires from wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony!! Time to lip read again! 😂


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Still can't wait for the Christian vs JB match..I think it's gonna be great


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many fucking times does Tony get in and out of the ring in a single show? TK needs to get over his WCW fetish and stop trying to recreate his childhood.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Miro. Gods favorite wrestler. The Bulgarian Evangelist 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit Baker shit on Texas last year let’s see if she does that tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt...business finally picking up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They changed the TNT title?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Show has been solid so far. Not sure what the hell some of your are talking about. Good matches and great segments.


Again when you're using solid to describe a special episode that was being heralded as stacked, solid isn't necessarily good. Not awful. But nothing so far is TV special worthy. But the casket match should make it worth it


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm always disappointed by the camera men in AEW by their lack of butt shots on the women. They have great bodies, show it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony lip reading again HAHA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dope jacket for Britt


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Prosper said:


> They changed the TNT title?


Someone send a pic please..I miseed it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You would think they would focus on the interviewee not Tony's mouth


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Again when you're using solid to describe a special episode that was being heralded as stacked, solid isn't necessarily good. Not awful. But nothing so far is TV special worthy. But the casket match should make it worth it


Well it's not a PPV. The special shows are more like C level PPVs which is fine. It's a free tv show not a PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So Britt just buried Nyla then.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

izhack111 said:


> Someone send a pic please..I miseed it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Well it's not a PPV. The special shows are more like C level PPVs which is fine. It's a free tv show not a PPV.


A special TV episode should feel special. Outside of the upcoming casket match, what actually feels like it shouldn't be on TV?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA that Nyla promo was bad ass!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes Brit! Keep shitting on Vicky!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley putting on a little weight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome promo from Britt Baker


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Britt Baker with the MONEY PROMO!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

so Archer again is confused about heel or face?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Could Archer possibly win this lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Baker has went from somebody I didn't enjoy at all to my favorite female wrestler in the span of about a year or so. 

Pretty damn impressive how quickly she's improved.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> so Archer again is confused about heel or face?


Lol yep, dude is getting real close in just a single year to dethroning Big Show for most turns.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, Vickie's in AEW *and* she's with Nyla.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Awesome promo from Britt Baker


Meh it wasn’t as good as last year when she made fun of whattaburger.

But I did like the line about Vicky only having a job because of her last name


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah Mox definitely been slamming the Steve-weisers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Redeemer ain't dropping his gold any time soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415480880450183170


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Britt Baker’s promos absolutely shit all over any other female wrestlers in the world, and honestly, it’s not even close. She’s on another level.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> A special TV episode should feel special. Outside of the upcoming casket match, what actually feels like it shouldn't be on TV?


IWGP title match. FTW title match. Hardy vs Christian. Hangman Page build against Kenny Omega. It's been a good show. Better than a regular weekly episode. Just my opinion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yep, dude is getting real close in just a single year to dethroning Big Show for most turns.


Agree! He's trying to beat Big Show for turns

Simple things like this really are my pet peeve about this company. Regardless what anyone says...in most cases, face vs heel dynamic works, simple. Once in a while a heel vs heel or face vs face is fine for various reasons but AEW just ignores common sense..for example today Sammy Guevarra vs some jobber with OC (face vs face)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Meh it wasn’t as good as last year when she made fun of whattaburger.
> 
> But I did like the line about Vicky only having a job because of her last name


I remember that promo 😂 had the crowd hot


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Who is this new dork


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

so face vs face? good shit aew.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fucking Wheeler Yutaka some how made it to AEW. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What is the point of this matchup? 

Feels like it should be on dark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Inner Circle have went from a glam rock esque stable to now a motorcycle club, for no reason at all suddenly they're a biker gang.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I thought Yuka was coming back today


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Fucking Wheeler Yutaka some how made it to AEW. 🤣😂🤣


Should be a squash.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415481795974414336
Green??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wheeler is a very good looking, handsome man.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> A special TV episode should feel special. Outside of the upcoming casket match, what actually feels like it shouldn't be on TV?


I feel like they put themselves in a corner by having 3 "special" shows in 3 weeks. I don't get why they would do that. Also isn't there "Fight For The Fallen" coming up?
At that point there are just episodes of Dynamite with a fancy name. Though some nice matches along the way.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415481795974414336
> Green??


That looks absolutely atrocious


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> IWGP title match. FTW title match. Hardy vs Christian. Hangman Page build against Kenny Omega. It's been a good show. Better than a regular weekly episode. Just my opinion.


A title not from the company against somebody who we knew wouldn't win. 

A handed out title in a feud amongst the 3rd or 4th heel stable (match quality wise was interested)

And a match between Matt and Christian. 

That's just meh for a special TV episode. 

Casket match is a solid. But having 4 straight special episodes means they spread themselves thin.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> so face vs face? good shit aew.


Have you ever watched wrestling outside of WWE? Face vs face matches have been commonplace for years and years. WCW had them with matches like Benoit vs Booker T (best of 7) and Rey vs Juventud. As did ECW.

You're viewing pro wrestling through the Vince McMahon goggles. This is a different style of pro wrestling, like it or lump it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> What is the point of this matchup?
> 
> Feels like it should be on dark


To feed Tony Khan's fetish of having the geek OC out there. It doesn't make sense to have face vs face but then again it's AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Have you ever watched wrestling outside of WWE? Face vs face matches have been commonplace for years and years. WCW had them with matches like Benoit vs Booker T (best of 7) and Rey vs Juventud. As did ECW.
> 
> You're viewing pro wrestling through the Vince McMahon goggles.


Yes have you? Only AEW has so many irregular inconsistancies. Maybe your googles are foggy? Furthermore, you can't provide evidence that in the long run this benefits them more than heel vs face.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415481795974414336
> Green??


probably to tie in the bulgarian flag


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> A title not from the company against somebody who we knew wouldn't win.
> 
> A handed out title in a feud amongst the 3rd or 4th heel stable (match quality wise was interested)
> 
> ...


Well it depends how you look at it. I enjoy New Japan so the title match on AEW is nice. Also they finally making the FTW title a real thing and doing something with it so I appreciate the match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I feel like they put themselves in a corner by having 3 "special" shows in 3 weeks. I don't get why they would do that. Also isn't there "Fight For The Fallen" coming up?
> At that point there are just episodes of Dynamite with a fancy name. Though some cool matches along the way.


That's the main thing, if it was one in the meantime between All Out 3 then they can save some solid story ending and advancing matches for it. But doing 3 straight means they got to pull ass pulls like Moxley vs Archer Texas Death Match for a Japanese title because reasons


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Just about everything has been good so far,but these guy have clean up their in work.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Little too long of a match.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

A star vs a nobody, of course AEW is gonna make this competitive and long. lol


rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415481795974414336
> Green??


Maybe I'm wrong but I didn't see the purple on screen.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Why were the Best Friends out there if they did nothing?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Little too long of a match.


Was legit like 5 minutes lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penelope is a hot piece of ass. They should do the smart thing, put her over this part time joshi joke


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

....


3venflow said:


> The Redeemer ain't dropping his gold any time soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415480880450183170


The TNT title continues to be hideous with every redesign. The base design and name in of itself just sucks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is QT a bowler or something? whats with those bowler shirts every week? its the only style of shirt he wears


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ford is so sexy....


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This 2nd hour absolutely sucks but Sting is gonna send the people home happy. Mcmahon booking 101.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Well it depends how you look at it. I enjoy New Japan so the title match on AEW is nice. Also they finally making the FTW title a real thing and doing something with it so I appreciate the match.


I feel it I could give two fucks about NJPW besides Suzuki. FTW titles problem is it hasn't been given relevance besides being Taz's baby from 20+ years ago. If Cage had consistently been murdering folk in the name of it, then Taz and then screwed it off of him it'd feel different. As of now it's just a participation trophy heel Cage had


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

This girl is a geek. Is she trying to out Riho Riho being on TV once a year?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Penelope is a hot piece of ass. They should do the smart thing, put her over this part time joshi joke


I need to see a pillow fight match between Penelope and Tay....


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Penelope trying her damnest to not laugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Is QT a bowler or something? whats with those bowler shirts every week? its the only style of shirt he wears


He's channeling his inner Charlie Sheen


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes have you? Only AEW has so many irregular inconsistancies. Maybe your googles are foggy? Furthermore, you can't provide evidence that in the long run this benefits them more than heel vs face.


No, it's variety. The majority of feuds do have a babyface vs heel tint, but AEW isn't all about following the WWE ethos that you seem most accustomed to. They said from day one that their babyface and heel approach would be fluid and not always defined. The ratio of babyface vs babyface matches is no higher than WCW was doing during its peak.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

16 months ago Britt stomped Yukas teeth out


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Yuka is terrible


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Did he call him The Golden Shovel, Cody Helmsley!?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I could watch two hours of Penelope and Tay...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

With being in Texas if they going to do a women’s match I’m surprised they not doing Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Penelope is gonna lose and right there is what’s wrong with pro wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Calling it now. QT drenching Schiavone is a mechanism for Paul Wight's debut, squashing him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No, it's variety. The majority of feuds do have a babyface vs heel tint, but AEW isn't all about following the WWE ethos that you seem most accustomed to. *They said from day one that their babyface and heel approach would be fluid and not always defined.* The ratio of babyface vs babyface matches is no higher than WCW was doing during its peak.


But it's not even really fluid, they have heavily defined heels and faces, save Archer and Death Triangle post Pac return who are swingers thrown anyway. Though I'd say this is less Archer heel turn and more him just saying hey "remember that bad ass fight we had before Mox"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> With being in Texas if they going to do a women’s match I’m surprised they not doing Thunder Rosa.


Well that would mean Thunder Rosa would actually get a match on Dynamite, can't have that, they gotta keep her exclusively on Dark and Elevation for some reason.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Calling it now. QT drenching Schiavone is a mechanism for Paul Wight's debut, squashing him.


Good prediction


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Face vs heel only is such an arbitrary rule. Face vs face can have friendly competition while still maintaining their baby face persona. A lot of you guys have been brainwashed into that Jim Cornette way of thinking where it can only ever be baby face vs heel and anything else is stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well that would mean Thunder Rosa would actually get a match on Dynamite, can't have that, they gotta keep her exclusively on Dark and Elevation for some reason.


Total rumor I'm pulling from my ass, Britt is playing politics to hold her down... Oh and also Statlander is helping.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This needs to end. 

Page/Darby should have gotten close to 20.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well that would mean Thunder Rosa would actually get a match on Dynamite, can't have that, they gotta keep her exclusively on Dark and Elevation for some reason.


I actually wonder if Billy Corgan/NWA wants more $$$$ to allow her on Dynamite. That has to be it because it makes no sense to have the Baker match and then Thunder Rosa is never seen on Dynamite again. Makes no sense so I’m assuming it’s a contract thing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Penelope is gonna lose and right there is what’s wrong with pro wrestling.


Lets see if a miracle happens and Penelope wins. I doubt it though, i'm sure Kenny is jizzing right now backstage watching his pet project.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Goddamn so many kickouts.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

End this shit AEW


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Well that would mean Thunder Rosa would actually get a match on Dynamite, can't have that, they gotta keep her exclusively on Dark and Elevation for some reason.


She's not signed. They've already featured someone else's talent far more than I would have.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What is that, the pillow fall?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Total rumor I'm pulling from my ass, Britt is playing politics to hold her down... Oh and also Statlander is helping.


If happens at any just about, job or work place you go to.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And there you go. They give a fucking geek who rarely shows on TV the win. Smart booking by Booker of the Year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah it makes so much sense to put over the wrestler thats only on Dynamite once a year than to put over your talent thats on the show every week.....


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao, that result is so like AEW. Horrendous, illogical booking.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> This needs to end.
> 
> Page/Darby should have gotten close to 20.


Agreed. At this point after intros they are getting 10 minutes at most


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

A lot of you guys have been brainwashed into that Jim Cornette way of thinking where it can only ever be baby face vs heel and anything else is stupid. There's a such thing as friendly competition. Heel vs heel can be good too. 2 heels can disagree and the crowd could cheer the one they hate less. Every match following the same face vs heel formula would be boring.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Next week looks awful. Damn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Didn’t like that match at all


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Can't believe they are pushing a trash wrestler like Yuka over a sexy woman like Penelope, sad stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get ready for low ratings "Rampage". That Friday experiment showed its a death warrant for ratings.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why the Fuck did Yuka get the win?? Stupid move


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> And there you go. They give a fucking geek who rarely shows on TV the win. Smart booking by Booker of the Year.


Agreed, Yuka is terrible


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why the Fuck did Yuka get the win?? Stupid move


Cause shes Japanese, and Kenny has a fetish for female Japanese wrestlers.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why the Fuck did Yuka get the win?? Stupid move


Because Tony Khan is a clueless clown


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course the hot chick who speaks the language loses. Like, duh.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause shes Japanese, and Kenny has a fetish for female Japanese wrestlers.


Nah. Most likely because she's a part time borrowed wrestler and it would be a bad look for the company and it's partners to job out a guest wrestler.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Penelope is an established character on this show and she does a job to an 80lbs joshi with literally zero name value in the USA. Completely asinine, thanks TK and Omega.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why the Fuck did Yuka get the win?? Stupid move


TK loves to job out the hot blondes. Bunny always loses and Penelope is a jobber.

And Tay Conti MIA. But let’s devote time to part time Japanese women. I blame Kenny


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nah. Most likely because she's a part time borrowed wrestler and it would be a bad look for the company and it's partners to job out a guest wrestler.


Lol what good does it do to give part time wrestlers who never show up wins over your talent thats on the show every week?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause shes Japanese, and Kenny has a fetish for female Japanese wrestlers.


Isn’t he dating one of them in real
Life


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Because Tony Khan is a clueless clown


He really never wants to grab higher casuals? What a moron


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wish they would put Rampage head to head with SD


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW can possibly ruin business relationships if they job out wrestlers borrowed for other companies. That's my guess why the Yoshi's win all the time. To keep them happy. They wouldn't return to AEW if they were jobbed out. It makes sense to keep the door open.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So weird seeing non-druids take the casket to the ring lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright let's fucking go


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Page should get a fuckery win here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They might want to give Britt her win back against Yuka and they have the teeth storyline to do a TV title match before Yuka goes back to TJPW in a month or so.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nah. Most likely because she's a part time borrowed wrestler and it would be a bad look for the company and it's partners to job out a guest wrestler.


Then why bother with someone who doesn't want to job. They're part time. Fuck them. Lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> AEW can possibly ruin business relationships if they job out wrestlers borrowed for other companies. That's my guess why the Yoshi's win all the time. To keep them happy. They wouldn't return to AEW if they were jobbed out. It makes sense to keep the door open.


Yeah but what's even the point of the joshis. It's not like this is the Great Muta in WCW who actually drew money.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Coffin match is going to be insane.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Then why bother with someone who doesn't want to job. They're part time. Fuck them. Lol


Cause then they will never bother going back to AEW if they know they'll just be jobbers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> TK loves to job out the hot blondes. Bunny always loses and Penelope is a jobber.
> 
> And Tay Conti MIA. But let’s devote time to part time Japanese women. I blame Kenny


Girls who cant talk, girls who are not even wrestling consistant. Look at Shida, so much for her having any memorable matches, hell she was hardly on Dynamite. But was granted the trophy prize to cover Kenny's fetish.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Where's the Stinger tonight?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Small or not, idk how you could hate on Darby man just oozes that natural charisma.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ah THERE he is.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly Ethan Page should be one of AEW’s top guys. He’s one of the few that have the look, mic work, and charisma


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice camera cut idiots.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This has been such a great show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

60 year old Sting still has a better look than most of the roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is when you got to veto shit. Kingston and Gallows shouldn't have been able to fight in the crowd prior.


Love the chaos though


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

😆 😆 😆 I never knew I would enjoy seeing SS being thrown around so much


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Scorpio Sky gets his ass kicked by Sting everytime they wrestle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Wish they would put Rampage head to head with SD


It's the only way it stands a chance one Friday either head to head or going on at 7.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is that Jesus Christ in the crowd?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Is that Jesus Christ in the crowd?


Nah it's Rob Zombie


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Why do they have to do commercials with 10 minutes left in the show ?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn picture in picture lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Scorpio Sky gets his ass kicked by Sting everytime they wrestle


As the Gods intended to be


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

A coffin match and they dont even close to it LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> Yeah but what's even the point of the joshis. It's not like this is the Great Muta in WCW who actually drew money.


Joshi are this generations ECW/WCW cruiserweights. US promotions get them to go "see we pay attention to the wrestling world globally". WWE has a Joshi fetish too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Another tumble down the steps damn lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Why do they have to do commercials with 10 minutes left in the show ?


It seems they don't have as much early in the show. I wonder why they can't change that up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Page has the perfect douchebag look


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby is an elite bump machine


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Out of : Hangman Page, Archer, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, MJF and many more Darby has received the most positive, promising good push.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> It seems they don't have as much early in the show. I wonder why they can't change that up.


TNT are dick heads


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For some reason Ethan reminds me of a taller Gargano lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Out of : Hangman Page, Archer, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, MJF and many more Darby has received the most positive, promising good push.


Because he actually has it.

The others are more prototypes that you can buy.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I can never buy when a much smaller man trade punches with a much bigger man and it has equal impact.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Darby is such a good story teller


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just because you got facepaint doesn't mean you have charisma. He looks like an emo kid playing wrestler. Rather see Ethan win this to build him


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Why do they have to do commercials with 10 minutes left in the show ?


Literally isn’t up to them


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see AEW have so much faith in Darby by having him main event *and* have Sting of all people come to his aid.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy fuck Darby is going to die one of these days


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If he kicks out, I'm done


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

stingr23 said:


> Just because you got facepaint doesn't mean you have charisma. He looks like an emo kid playing wrestler. Rather see Ethan win this to build him


just tell everyone you dont understand the term charisma


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That bump WTF! WOW


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> If he kicks out, I'm done


Kicks out in a coffin match lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Darby is crazy


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He got smashed on the stairs and he is magically fine. Complete Trash.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Skateboard? That was silly


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I feel like Page needed that win, and that it was too short. 

It was phenomenal but they deserved more time, stupid women's match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> He got smashed on the stairs and he is magically fine. Complete Trash.


Nothing. Is. Over. Until. You’re. Underground.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

darby puts page away.

atta boy


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Shit match


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Good match but was definitely rushed


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Darby is the best wrestler on this roster right now. He gives zero fucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby with the win! The only original AEW talent who is getting a good push while the rest are being flushed in a toilet or led out by a geek squad or undecided if they want to be a good or bad guy lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

izhack111 said:


> Shit match


Lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok that was a better way to end it than the skateboard


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kinda wanted Ethan to win so they could make it a series, but looks like it may be one and done. They have such great chemistry.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, laughed at that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mox can't be using the hardcore gimmick with Darby on the roster.

Just different leagues in terms of how dangerous looking the matches are.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ok that was a better way to end it than the skateboard


It should've at least been the thumb tack skateboard. Ideally he could've thrown him down steps into the casket if we're going gimmicky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was great, just wished it got more time, they could have just cut the women’s match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great episode of Dynamite tonight. Good segments, some really good matches, and next week's show is looking good as well. Best episode of Dynamite in months I think.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesus Darby is nuts lol

Page did his best to curl up and catch as little as possible darby hit hard.

Pretty good show I enjoyed it especially the cowboy segment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Darby is a star.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought that match was good, but just not as wild and crazy as I expected it to be given their past encounters honestly. I liked the post match stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot Darby was not TNT champ lmfao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not really sold on Page yet since he feels like a poor man's MJF, but that crucifix superbomb spot was great, as was turnbuckle hook.

Pretty decent match to cap off a pretty good show. Feels awesome to have live crowds again. :]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match. This is how AEW should treat their original young guys, like Darby.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought that match was good, but just not as wild and crazy as I expected it to be given their past encounters honestly. I liked the post match stuff.


Really felt like they were racing against the clock. The recent big main events started earlier but they had more promos and such tonight. Given 20 like Jungle Boy/Kenny and MJF/Sammy, it would've been epic. I want them to continue this feud into the next PPV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Mox can't be using the hardcore gimmick with Darby on the roster.
> 
> Just different leagues in terms of how dangerous looking the matches are.


Can we also discuss how moxleys finisher looks like shit....can't remember the last time he hit it convincingly. Supposed to be an elevated double arm DDT and is now basically a double underhook suplex looks shitty.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Will have to go back and watch the Coffin match later, thought the show was just ok up until I tuned out during Christian vs Hardy, wasn't bad but wasn't great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The bump on the steps probably hurt worse than the coffin drop onto the coffin which I assume was mostly weak plywood


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Has to be in the run for best Dynamite, start to finish?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

PROS:
MOXLEY VS ANDERSON
CHRISTIAN VS HARDY
DARBY VS PAGE 
SAMMY WINNING
BLACK VS CODY ANGLE

CONS:
PENELOPE LOSING TO A PART TIME GEEK
HANGMAN BEING A WUSS NEEDING DARK ORDER SHITS TO TALK FOR HIM AND DEFEND HIM
ANDRADE PROMO
ARCHER A HEEL AGAIN?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good ending but not selling the metal stairs was just terrible to me. This shoud be a match ending spot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Has to be in the run for best Dynamite, start to finish?


Lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the planned main event for next week?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Has to be in the run for best Dynamite, start to finish?


The first hour was great then they fell off a cliff, main event picked things back up.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The first hour was great then they fell off a cliff, main event picked things back up.


If you wanna go have a laugh read the Reddit post-show thread, so many saying how that was the best wrestling show in a decade, how this is Attitude Era level wrestling. It's too funny.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thoughts on tonight's show:

-I thought the opener between Moxley and Anderson was really good. Moxley's pop was huge. Nice hard-hitting old-school type match with a couple of nice near falls. Anderson is a better singles wrestler than I give him credit for. Moxley defending his IWJP US Title on back-to-back weeks with the constant mentions of New Japan make me think we're gonna get a lot of cross-over stuff happening soon. Can't wait for Moxley/Archer.

-Andrade needs a translator for a while longer before he can start cutting promos every week but I'm glad they're keeping it short and straight to the point. He's looking for Death Triangle. Andrade vs Penta, PAC, and Fenix will be absolutely phenomenal. Book Andrade vs PAC at All Out I say.

-Cage vs Starks was awesome. Crowd was super hot for this. Loved the Powerbomb spot from Stark coming off the top rope. Starks getting the win was a bit of a shocker but I'm glad it wasn't as this shouldn't be a one-and-done. Cage vs Starks one more time at All Out would be great.

-Incredible Cody/Black segment. Cody sounded great on the announcer's mic cutting that promo. Then carries it on in the ring. Black rambled a little bit for his promo but it came off very well in the end. Loved to see him not play the chickenshit when Cody called him out for a fight. He instantly agreed, lights go out, and he appears ready to go. Awesome brawl. This feud is really getting off to a hot start.

-The Hangman/Omega segment was also incredible. It went a little long though. Omega is one of the best in the industry on the mic. Hangman is not bad himself, the guy is so over. It's great to see him transition from a lonely drinking cowboy to this stage of renewed confidence. I think Hangman's story is being told fairly well. Loved how they spoke about their history and the Elite as a whole to build to the next chapter in the story. DO vs The Elite sounds like it'll be booked for Fight for the Fallen. Elimination style match. I don't see the DO and Hangman winning this but they'll book some kind of fuckery to get Hangman into the match anyway. 

-Matt Hardy and Christian put on a good match. Had an old-school feel much like the Moxley/Anderson match. Christian was expected to win.

-HOT promo from the DMD going into next week's title match. There is no female talent in the industry that can touch Britt Baker right now. All of her promos are verbal burials. After we are done here though, I want to see a Tay Conti or Thunder Rosa feud immediately afterward.

-Moxley and Archer both cut good backstage promos tonight. I like that they are calling out and mentioning the story that was already there. Nice tie-in to have Archer challenge for the gold after Anderson's challenge. Both are competitors from New Japan who want to represent but with Archer it's a little more personal. My prediction is Archer wins. He needs a big win and this one is perfect. You put him over Moxley and have him win the gold. That will put him back on track in a hurry. If there needs to be fuckery to protect Moxley then have Archer look as strong as possible.

-Guevara vs Wheeler was a fun sprint. Crowd has loving Sammy. Didn't like the women's match at all to come after. The match was sloppy and there's no reason to have Ford job to Yuka. We're already pushing Riho and Shida, we don't need another Joshi getting a push.

-Great Coffin match main event that has hurt by TV time. They rushed to the end but still delivered a fun and dangerous match. Darby taking the "Ego's Edge" onto the steel steps was brutal. Then post match he Coffin Drop's himself through the coffin? Darby must love to hurt himself but those were some awesome spots.

Good show tonight. Crowd was hot all night and it definitely enhanced the experience. Moxley/Archer and Britt/Nyla I'm both looking forward to next week.


*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Overall I thought the show was pretty good it should have been a little better considering that they are on the road and I believe even SmackDown will have a better product but we shall see what happens after Friday but overall this was a pretty good show there was of course some stupid booking moves but that is something to be expected


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you wanna go have a laugh read the Reddit post-show thread, so many saying how that was the best wrestling show in a decade, how this is Attitude Era level wrestling. It's too funny.


It definitely was not the best show this year at all it was a solid show but definitely not great not even close


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

kennykiller12 said:


> Yeah but what's even the point of the joshis. It's not like this is the Great Muta in WCW who actually drew money.


The problem was mentioned earlier by other posters is that these girls should not be invested over their current full-time Talent when these girls don't even show up to work full time and are not special enough to give a Brock Lesnar type of treatment come on


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought overall this show as an improvement from last week with a much better crowd.

*Mox vs. Anderson was OK. Matched started slow and kind of meandered for a bit until they got in the ring and Karl hit a flurry of offense. Mox hitting a Rainmaker was a cool touch (and one I'm surprised Excalibur didn't pick up on). All in all a fine match.

The challenge Archer made for a Texas Death match.....I should be more hyped for this. But, I'm not really a fan of doing a match just because you happen to be in Texas. It has to fit the story. And right now, these guys have no story. So them doing this match right now, especially when Archer is still ice cold, just seems forced. I'm sure the match will deliver, but there's zero hype build or hype going into this.

*Andrade vs. any of the Death Triangle, especially Fenix, sounds great. Can't wait for those matches.

*Starks vs. Cage I thought was pretty good with a hotter crowd since Ricky is a Texas guy. These 2 worked well together. I will say that the story coming out of this match feels like it was supposed to be Cage being a sympathetic face after being screwed and Ricky being the heel for stealing the title. But because they were in Texas, the crowd completely cheered Ricky winning, even while cheating. So yeah, I'll be interested to see how they come out of that.

*I'll admit that between the dark, smoky room and the quiet, somewhat rambly promo, Black kind of reminded of some of Bray's old promos and even some of Black's old Room promos in WWE. Can't say I was a fan of the promo itself honestly but at least we got the cool black out and fight afterwards.

*I thought the Hangman segment was great. Matt being the one to talk to Hangman 1st was great given their history. You got that satisfying moment of Hangman knocking out Matt. Dark Order make the save, and Hangman & Kenny cut great dueling promos setting up this big 5 on 5 match with a lot of stakes. I don't think they could have done better with this segment.

*Jericho vs. Spears in a match next week........yay?

*I'll fully admit that I didn't care that much about Christian vs. Matt on paper going into this show. But all in all I thought they had a solid match given what they can and can't do at their ages. Most interesting part of all of this though was probably the aftermath when Jungle Boy looked a little jealous of Christian.

*So yeah, Britt basically buried Nyla, lol. I mean, I've thought this feud with Nyla & Britt has been pretty bad. But when the champion is basically telling the challenger "you need me to be relevant", you're really giving the audience no reason to take the challenger seriously.

*Guevara vs. Yuta was a fine little exhibition match to give Sammy a win. Nothing more really needs to be said.

*I'll be honest with the Penelope vs. Yuka match, I was flipping to the NBA Finals for a lot it. Yuka's offense looked good for the most part. Again, not much else to say about it.

*The Coffin match I thought was good but I was hoping for more than just "good", honestly. I was expecting something a little crazier. But what we got was serviceable. The offense with the hook was cool. Ego's Razor's Edge on the steps looked brutal (though Darby basically no sold it). And the Coffin Drop after the match was probably the best spot of the whole thing. Again, it was good. But my expectations were fairly high for this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Quick Positive, Negative, Neutral review.

Mox vs. Anderson. Fine opener. Wasn't great. Mox needs to go to the gym. Positive.

Starks vs. Cage. Good. Good moment for Starks. Crowd loved it. Positive.

Cody/Black stuff. Cody has great fire. Always does. Black's promo didn't come off good at all, could hardly hear it and then brawl was only 20 seconds. Neutral but leaning negative.

Page Promo: Eh. Just eh. Like, why is DO pissed with Page? He just did what they asked him too. If they're scared of losing their title shot, then..aren't they wimpy heels? Omega tries too hard on the mic. Neutral.

Hardy vs. Christian, ya know, this was good. Crowd was into it. Fine. No complaints. Positive.

Guevara vs. 4 Wheeler or whatever. No idea why this was on the show. Negative.

Ford vs. A 12 year old. Of course the sexy chick with crossover appeal loses. Of course. Super negative.

Main event was really good, and the final spot to close the show was nuts. Positive.

Segment wise.

Bakers promo is always a positive, but not sure about the last name line on Vickie. Crowd kinda cringed. Still. Positive.

Archer? Who cares, again, win a match. Neutral.

The Y2J vs. MJF stuff was fine, but I'm over it. Neutral.

Andrades English still sucks and that's unacceptable. Negative.

Miros promo was his basic stuff but the New TNT title is SEXY AF. Holy shit. Positive for that alone.

6 positives

4 neutrals

3 negatives.

Hot Crowd helped a ton. One of their better recent shows, but it felt like they crammed everything relevant into the first hour knowing people were going to tune over to the finals at 9 pm. 7.5/10


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

5/10 show. Not great. Just okay


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It would make very logical booking sense next week after Britt wins, for Thunder Rosa to interrupt her celebration with the “so now you’re champion but still can’t beat me” type promo. Britt needs a big time opponent for All Out and I think Rosa is only option since none of the other girls have been built up much


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Thoughts;

(C) Jon Moxley vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP US) ; solid
match. Good idea to start the crowd off hot with Eddie and Jon. Karl has long been a capable singles wrestler so no surprise here. The double-arm DDT is looking less and less DDT every time I see it. No complaints, good match.

Ricky Starks vs. Brian Cage (c) (FTW C.) ; Starks was over like rover in Texas, which might have served to undermine the story they wanted to tell - but who cares? Starks is shaking off the rust, and he is about to take off - bank on it. He’s about to get that FTW belt - which floundered on Cage - over in a matter of weeks. Cages’ chunky butt did well and he has an impressive move set for his size. Didn’t really need the swerve from Hobbs, the interference alone would’ve done. Right guy won, Brian Cage is face, everybody wins.

Cody Rhodes/ Malakai Black (promo) ; Cody is Cody , he’s a professional whether we care to admit it or not. Came out with fire to get this program over. Blacks rambling promo about putting down a prize horse missed the mark - but I’m willing to allow a strike or two as he hits the ground running. We did get the break-up brawl, and the crowd stayed hot for this.

Kenny Omega & Adam Page (promo); crowd was red hot for Page and Callis probably got the heel reaction of the night (no, really) and he deserves it. A true heel. The potential of Dark Order taking the tag titles off the bucks has me salivating, and while everyone complains about dorks in masks - I’m having a good time with this feel-good story of Adam Page. I don’t think Kenny nor Adam are natural mic workers but they did their best and it worked well enough.

El Idolo (promo); the main thing to note was probably the subtitles. That way, Andrade can weave in between his mother tongue and secondary tongue . Searching for Death Triangle has me wondering if PAC days are numbered.

Chris Jericho (promo); great chair shot from The Chairman as he perfects his character as a chair swinging nutter. The five matches Y2J has to win before eventually putting over MJF is solid booking. I don’t personally want to watch six Y2J matches, but I’m probably in the minority.

Sammy Guevara vs. Wheeler Yuta; a sprint. Yuta holds his own against the home-state favourite and both men looked great. Sammy is a hell of a performer. It’s only a matter of time. Future is bright. Big up the Best Friends entrance theme.

Britt Baker & Nyla Rose (promo) ; Britt is the best mic worker in AEW. Am I joking? Even I don’t know at this point. I do know this, I don’t know how much longer they can keep her heel. Nyla is exactly what she wants to be- an ass kicking beast.

Yuka Sakazaki vs.Penelope Ford; okay, so, I’m not into Joshi. I don’t exactly know what Joshi means - if it’s all Japanese female wrestlers, but I see Shida different from Yuka. Ford doing the job stings a bit, too, she’s such a solid upcoming talent. I miss Kip. I’m his only fan. Ford looked gorgeous tonight, Yuka has a dangerous finishing move. I don’t know.

Just watch the coffin match. Just watch it.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Solid episode tonight. Not the best ever, but I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly where's our fooking money!


@RapShepard / @$Dolladrew$ lads… i don’t want to be that guy - but i suggested ‘hollywood’ jack ages ago

so, please don’t try to take my TK money


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @RapShepard / @$Dolladrew$ lads… i don’t want to be that guy - but i suggested ‘hollywood’ jack ages ago
> 
> so, please don’t try to take my TK money [emoji23]


Nope nope, not only where we the first, we where the first to suggest a Hollywood wrestling character ever!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nope nope, not only where we the first, we where the first to suggest a Hollywood wrestling character ever!


duuudeee


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Finally watched the whole show now that I'm home so anyways. If I didn't mention it that means I don't care.

-Crowd was hot all night. That's great and always helps a show. I hate that crowd reaction shots are back though.
-Moxley/Anderson was okay. I've never been hot on Gallows/Anderson but Karl is a solid singles guy.
-Archer is mad again! Look out! Sick of seeing this dude to be honest. AEW's booking of him has been terrible but I never saw much in him anyways. He's like Bray Wyatt always talking a big game and losing over and over. That's not his doing obviously but I'm just tired of seeing him.
-Andrade's promo was meh. I still don't see anything in him, being with Vickie doesn't help.
-Not surprised about Starks' reaction. He was a thing in the Texas indies so it was kinda a homecoming for him. Good match even though the FTW title still seems pointless. Starks is a potential star in the making. He needs a bigger push like Darby. He wouldn't look out of place at all in some expensive clothes and the belt.
-I loved the Cody/Black segment. Definitely had an old school "anything can happen!" kinda vibe. Cody got booed tho lol. I think they should have followed up on it though instead of that being it.
-The Page/Kenneth segment was weird as hell. The corporate heel champion not backing down from the babyface with an army behind him? lol. Dark Order looked like they were whining about Page accepting the match too unless I saw it wrong. I just don't like this Page character at all. Crowd loves it even if I don't get it. It's whatever.
-Christian and Matt went waaaaaaay too long. I loved Matt's match with Darby a couple of months ago but he's done in regular matches I think. If they had a hardcore division he'd be perfect for it. Christian's run has been alright but he's undoubtedly a positive for the green guys on their roster.
-The new TNT title is hideous. I never liked the original base design or the name but still. Should have just had a US title. Miro's promo was good though.
-Darby/Page was a lot of fun. I have a soft spot for chaotic brawls that spill out into the crowd and such. Darby's a star, I don't care how small he is. He's a far better pickup for them than someone like Andrade or Paul Wight. Find and push more people like him. Also Page doing the Bischoff smile thing popped me. Regardless of all that, I'm not sure this feud warranted such a brutal match lol. I get you have to have big matches for TV now because wrestling has evolved but still.

Overall, 6/10. Definitely a solid show and entertaining two hours of wrasslin'. Not the best thing ever but it doesn't make me want to eat a cyanide sno-cone like some other modern wrestling shows.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> duuudeee [emoji23]


Hey man you can't fight American facts [emoji2379], but I can cut you in [emoji48]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I know this is minor, but i wish the camera would focus on the person talking and away from Tony Shiavonie's face during the interviews. I feel bad for Tony in a way where he is clearly there lip reading along, it makes him and the company look even more fake, being on national TV, not a good look. I'm surprised they don't bother to address it. Again, minor but still looks pretty bad on TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ok finished tonight's episode. my 2 cents is AEW has huge potential i believe in its future but its still very new and a lot is going to change. they always seem to do a hand full of great things and a lot of stupid things. they have some really over talent in this company but for an example the most over guy in aew being hangman once again looking like an idiot being around dark over. and aew so desperate to make dark order work to try and give them a fake cheap pop being beside hangman. its insane because solo these guys dont get that reaction.


i seriously wanna know who the fuck came up with this group ? anyone know


also why the fuck the stupid crowd colored lights again. i thought aew finally moved away from this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> ok finished tonight's episode. my 2 cents is AEW has huge potential i believe in its future but its still very new and a lot is going to change. they always seem to do a hand full of great things and a lot of stupid things. they have some really over talent in this company but for an example the most over guy in aew being hangman once again looking like an idiot being around dark over. and aew so desperate to make dark order work to try and give them a fake cheap pop being beside hangman. its insane because solo these guys dont get that reaction.
> 
> 
> i seriously wanna know who the fuck came up with this group ? anyone know


The example tonight proves 'less is more'. It's quite simple, yet AEW (tony khan) can't seem to understand. His crush for the geek squad is ruining the potential this storyline should have had. What should happen, is you paint Hangman Page as the underdog babyface against a group of heels. The odds are against Hangman, so the fans surely will get more invested in seeing him overcome the odds! Instead... booker of the year has Kenny, your 'chickenshit heel', literally confront in the ring (as the brave one) a group of geeks with Hangman in the front, giving the illusion he can't do it alone. Another wasted opportunity, irrational booking making Hangman look weak.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> The example tonight proves 'less is more'. It's quite simple, yet AEW (tony khan) can't seem to understand. His crush for the geek squad is ruining the potential this storyline should have had. What should happen, is you paint Hangman Page as the underdog babyface against a group of heels. The odds are against Hangman, so the fans surely will get more invested in seeing him overcome the odds! Instead... booker of the year has Kenny, your 'chickenshit heel', literally confront in the ring (as the brave one) a group of geeks with Hangman in the front, giving the illusion he can't do it alone. Another wasted opportunity, irrational booking making Hangman look weak.



so is dark order tonys idea ? ya it makes zero fucking logic but its because aew is fucking obsessed with making the on screen presentation feel inclusive. its fucking drama fighting show, there is no happy go lucky inclusion. we need logic we need stereo types we need to act like how the real world acts.

hangman example feels so similar in the sense of imagine trying to pair your best guy with a bunch of people constantly stonecold never worked with anyone but himself. 

hangman needs to be solo and just focus on being a bad ass cowboy shit mother fucker. what world would we even see a movie have a cowboy paired with masked lucha guys, so stupid.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Hook is out there looking like Grease 2.










But hot damn what a show! What a crowd!

Just massive pop after massive pop. The wrestlers must have been loving that. I'd guess the crowd made every match feel 15-30 percent more awesome.

I got a wee bit of that NJPW style violence I was hoping for. Mox vs Archer Texas Death II? Yes, please!

Best Karl Anderson has looked in AEW. Same goes for Matt Hardy and Ethan Page, in my opinion. No surprise, I suppose, considering who they were in there with and how hot the crowd was. Everyone brought their A game tonight.

I loved the crowd cheering for Starks, and he deserves it... but I think (hope) that face Cage will be much better than heel Cage in time. He seems to be a likable guy.

Cody's white-suit promo came closest of anything to cooling off that crowd. Him vs Black could be great.

I love Dark Order running in with no video intro!

Nice job setting up Spears vs Jericho. It would be pretty funny if Jericho just lost the first trial.

Hardy and Christian have real ring chemistry.

D! M! D!

I got goosebumps, legit, over the crowd cheering on The Magical Girl.

The crowd was so good, we didn't get a cliché chant until the very end, and it was well-earned. That last spot was insane.

Ethan Page is winning me over!

I liked how this arena looked on camera.

I enjoyed the hell out of everything tonight. That was great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> so is dark order tonys idea ? ya it makes zero fucking logic but its because aew is fucking obsessed with making the on screen presentation feel inclusive. its fucking drama fighting show, there is no happy go lucky inclusion. we need logic we need stereo types we need to act like how the real world acts.
> 
> hangman example feels so similar in the sense of imagine trying to pair your best guy with a bunch of people constantly stonecold never worked with anyone but himself.
> 
> hangman needs to be solo and just focus on being a bad ass cowboy shit mother fucker. what world would we even see a movie have a cowboy paired with masked lucha guys, so stupid.


The other thing is that Hangman doesn't even mesh with this jobber group at all. They don't even go together. It's as i mentioned in the past like pairing Shawn Michaels with the Oddities. The mixing of this in AEW is a very WWE-ish move to just throw in people that don't mesh. Hell even IC doesn't really mesh within their own group, but its something we are used to by now. And yes, DO is one of Tony Khan's pet projects he enjoys, if not it would be axed out of the on air programming.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> The other thing is that Hangman doesn't even mesh with this jobber group at all. They don't even go together. It's as i mentioned in the past like pairing Shawn Michaels with the Oddities. The mixing of this in AEW is a very WWE-ish move to just throw in people that don't mesh. Hell even IC doesn't really mesh within their own group, but its something we are used to by now. And yes, DO is one of Tony Khan's pet projects he enjoys, if not it would be axed out of the on air programming.



fake narrative inclusive bullshit


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great show and what a crowd!! It's been cool to see the ring being so far from the stage again.

Mox/Anderson was okay. Mox wasnt really himself though, but it ain't easy after a break from the ring and when your whole life changes.

Cody/Black segment was nicely done. I've been waiting for it the whole week long and they delivered.

Hardy/Cage was surprisingly good. I knew they will have a decent match, but it came out better than expected. Christian is collecting wins and hopefully they'll do a match with him and Omega at some point. I'd love to see it and theyve teased it shortly after Cages debut. AEW likes to plant seeds months in advance, so theres hope.

Hangman stuff was great. They really made me hyped for that 5 on 5. I smell a win here for the Dark Order and Bucks/Uno & Granson and Omega/Page at All Out.

Sakazaki was surprisingly popular with the crowd. It's been nice to see something different.

Allin/Page was fantastic. Sting got a massive pop. Creative spots, perfect execution and Darby gets even more over.

I want next weeks show already!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @RapShepard / @$Dolladrew$ lads… i don’t want to be that guy - but i suggested ‘hollywood’ jack ages ago
> 
> so, please don’t try to take my TK money


We are the Zuckerberg's of this deal it's your idea but we've promoted it better.....inevitable payoff for you in the works lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you wanna go have a laugh read the Reddit post-show thread, so many saying how that was the best wrestling show in a decade, how this is Attitude Era level wrestling. It's too funny.


There's really no need to be very annoyed about multiple wrestling fans enjoying a pretty good show tonight. I highly doubt that you're even amused, dude.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

There were so many small things I liked about this week's episode. The overall presentation and camera work felt better than it usually is. The commentary team was on top of their game. The in-ring wrestling was of great quality. The Cody/Black brawl actually looked more like a real fight as opposed to the usual "two guys throwing punches and no selling" wrestling brawls. Cody's promo was full of energy, I want to see more of this Cody. The live crowd showed what wrestlers/storylines are really over. An amazing episode overall.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Hey man you can't fight American facts , but I can cut you in


i feel so… colonised… but i’m in


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My short review

shit-hot crowd

good matches

Coffin match needed 10 more minutes for sure

8/10


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Anderson and mox was great. Two seasoned professionals working a professionals match. And it ended without elite bullshit. Positive 

Andrade against the triangle sign me up. Positive. Hell even give me the ingobernables.

FINALLY cage is excommunicated. I don't think it had the desired effect, unless the crowd is as impatient as I am. The crowd popped for it. But hell im just glad its kicked off. Positive 

Cody and black was short and sweet and wasn't dripping in melodramatic bullshit. Positive.

I'm neutral on the hangman omega thing. On one hand I loathe the presentation of the elite in aew. And the dark order should be nowhere near this. But I loved hangman's fire. But this was an overall meh segment so negative. The world title program should never be meh.

Christian vs hardy, look at my first point with mox vs Anderson above about being a professionals match. The only difference is i could not care less about anything involving hardy. Negative. Though I'm intrigued in that look jack had

Miro is fantastic as the redeemer. Britt is a treasure. I'm looking forward to archer vs mox next week but fuck that promo was corny

Yuta Sammy did what it needed but I didn't care. Negative 

Women's match negative. Penelope and her body can't change the fact I heard yukis funking garbage theme song.

Darby again works his magic as does ethan and makes me enjoy a casket match. Not since cage vs LA knight in NWA Hollywood have I enjoyed one positive 

6. Dead even on positives and negatives


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Loved Hardy/Christian. MOTN.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Enjoyable episode of AEW Fyter Fest Night 1. Moxley was in action and cut a promo backstage. We have a new FTW Champion if that means anything in Ricky Starks. Cody and Malachi Black got physical after an intense promo. Cody wore white while Black wore black was fitting. The crowd continues to be hot for Hangman Page as he chases after Omega's Title. Britt Baker's promo was fire. Jesus christ. This chick continues to amaze me. The crowd is also cheering for her too. The action in the 2nd hour was fine with nothing special. But the Coffin match was pretty good with some big hits. Darby is really shining with these big moments.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

AEW is a lot of fun.

Deserves more viewers than it gets.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This was a better episode than last week and I thought last week was very good.

Super hot crowd makes everything better.

Christian/Matt was surprisingly good. I was expecting it to be a bit boring but wasn't.

Cage and Starks was a really good match. Starks was over as fuck. Considering it was his hometown and all. I liked the swerve of team Taz screwing Cage. I saw this coming but was entertained throughout the match.

Mox vs Anderson was a really good match imo. I highly enjoyed it. Karl Anderson is so good at singles.. he needs to go solo eventually. Fun match highly enjoyed it.

Hangman/Elite promo was similar to what I predicted and I was pleased about how it played out. I like the 5v5 survivor style match with good stakes. This match will be good and I think Hangman and DO are losing this. Callis and Matt were good but Omega's words to his former partner were really well said.

Sammy and wheeler guy did a smooth, fast paced action. Everything was done so well in here and nothing felt too much. Sammy looked like a star, esp with that pop.

I'm not going to lie, MJF Jericho needs to end already. I'm not a fan of 5 guys he needs to go to get to MJF. It's a waste of time and we all know the match will happen at AO so they are basically doing the 5 matches to get to the next ppv. I'm kind of done with this feud. It needs to end at AO. Regardless of Jerichos status.

Darby/Ego was my MOTN. It was done really well. Sky coming out with a black rose and getting his ass whooped by Sting was a good addition. Ethan Page is really good in the ring and even better on the mic. The end felt a bit anticlimactic with that skate board attack to close the coffin but the coffin drop through the coffin was a perfect way to end the show. It was an amazing highlight reel worthy spot.

I think FyterFest 1 will end up being way better than night 2. But I will be super pleased to be proven wrong.

Edit: I'm really interested in Cody/Malakai Black feud. I hope this stays 1v1 grudge feud and they don't add stupid nightmare family in this one. Cody desperately needs a good feud without someone stabbing him in the back or his family supporting him all the fuckin time. Cody's promo felt natural and Malakai coming out to his challenge made him look like a strong heel. Looking forward to this.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hangman with Dark Order is different. He has self confidence issues, maybe imposter syndrome and doesn't feel he was every really a part of The Elite. He feels more comfortable with Dark Order (in part because he doesn't have the pressure of being the marquee main event guy with them, all the pressure of the potential placed on him by expectations not there, Dark Order like the guy because he's not the "too cool" guy who thinks he's better than them, but they know he is and want to help him reach his potential for him, and for them (to see Omega/Bucks taken down a peg). 

Hangman is like the kid in high school who didn't want to do all the cool kid things, hang around with their cliques. He was forced into that role maybe because he had a "cool kid" older sibling and thus had a lot of those connections by proxy and/or was good at football and thus got invited to all the parties and pressured to go and play the role when he is just a socially anxious introvert who wanted to stay home on Friday nights to decompress, read books and hang out with other "normal" kids. 

They wrote Dark Order off BTE, essentially moved their bits to Sammy Vlog probably because they couldn't have Dark Order appearing in BTE bits and thus obviously friendly with Bucks even if BTE is non-canon and mostly non-kayfabe.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cody > Black

Show was 🔥 Haters gonna hate


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great show from start to finish. AEW done a great job of keeping everything going hot throughout the card.

Few points.

-I think Andrade going for the Death Triangle is to give him some solid wins as the trio are meandering right now and losses don't affect any of them. They have cooled on the Penta/Alex partnership (which could of been gold) so I am wondering if they are going to put Alex with Andrade. It seems a more natural pair.

-Black promo kind of sucked, but the feud is going to be hot. Small point, but I really think that Black should of been laughing and smiling to Cody when they got broken up rather than looking angry.

-This is going to sound so wrong, but Starks has the best facials. Makes everything look meaningful. That powerbomb spot on Cage was money. If they knew the crowd would be that hot for Starks, then that should of been the finish.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

I really enjoyed last night's episode on Fite, the crowd definitely makes a big difference. It was good to see Hardy vs Christian, it was a midcard match so it doesn't bother me. Good bit of nostalgia there. The Darby match was great. Not sure I could say the same about the women's match though. Miro and Brit Baker killing it on the promos as per usual. There was once a man who had a hot wife who could do the splits lol.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Mox v Anderson … solid match from two good wrestlers. Mox, Nice do, but do some sit-ups and push some weights # flabby (who am I kidding I wish I looked like you)

Archer is gold and needs a title

Starks v cage. These guys are good wrestlers. I was rooting for Cage but ok he lost with shenanigans.

I am not a Cody hater (I actually like him and he truly believes what he is doing is best for AEW), but he really does believe he is a mega star when he is not … good on him though. Gotta believe in yourself. He has to put Black over.

Hangman is great (needs to push some weights) and there is no problem with the Dark order chiming in. Hangman has to win the ultimate feud.

Omega improving on the mic

He might be slowing down in the ring, but y2j is still the best promo in the business. Love this storyline.

Hardy v Christian … not gonna lie, I was looking fwd to this. Good back and forth, big bumps and the crowd were into it. Now these guys should be putting others over from here on in.

Britt … best woman in the business.

Gotta love Sammy. He is over big.

Yuka v Ford … Ford is more than just looks, good match

Page v Darby … what a main event. Both wrestlers elevated themselves IMO.

Consistently great tonight. Getting close to outstanding. And no flaws.

8.5/10

Final thoughts. AEW has great wrestlers but it needs to create/find one or two must see wrestlers to grab those casuals.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you wanna go have a laugh read the Reddit post-show thread, so many saying how that was the best wrestling show in a decade, how this is Attitude Era level wrestling. It's too funny.


AEW at its best is the closest it's gotten.

The past two weeks were great. AEW feels ready to explode again like they did in 2019 now that they're back on the road. And the roster is of course much better than it was back then.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Really enjoying AEW. Booking, card, format, characters are all tight. WTF was WWE thinking getting rid of Miro, for me he's the best thing in wrestling atm.



Firefromthegods said:


> Women's match negative. Penelope and her body can't change the fact I heard yukis funking garbage theme song.


I personally would not use this reason to mark down the overall show. But yeah, given the choice between any medieval torture method and her entrance music, I would choose being hung, drawn and quartered over having to listen to that screeching garbage any day


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody vs. Malakai feels like Cody's first *real* feud worthy of his level since Brodie Lee. I like it already and the contrast in the suits they wear is really cool.

Karl Anderson showed how good he can be, pretty much outworking (an admittedly rusty after Renee gave birth) Jon Moxley in the opener. Anderson is a great hand and it felt like the old Machine Gun from NJPW was back there. I'd love to see an Anderson/Archer team, because Anderson has had two successful teams (Bad Intentions w/ Giant Bernard, Good Brothers w/ Gallows) with bigger guys, and Archer is much better than Gallows.

Starks vs. Cage was really good after an awkward and sloppy opening. Really kicked into gear and the Cage betrayal was well done since Team Taz had really teased turning against Ricky instead. Feels like a break out moment for Starks, who will now be the figurehead of Team Taz, leaving Cage to start a babyface run.

I liked Christian vs. Matt more than I expected to. They worked well within their limits, moreso Matt's as the guy has very limited mobility these days. Christian looked awesome, with his plancha and frog splashes looking perfect. I still think he has a lot to offer and that they could even squeeze a world title match out of him. The alliance with Jungle Boy is a good idea, it can be a mentorship from which JB can learn a lot. Eventually, I guess it could lead to one of them getting jealous of the other, leading to a match. As for Matt, it's clear AEW has realised his limits now, as he went from being super protected to losing nearly every big match he has (Hangman, Darby, Christian).

Sammy vs. Wheeler was uber short by Dynamite standards but a fun sprint. Yuta is subbing in for Trent with Best Friends and this seems like a chance for him to earn a contract. At 24 and with a lot of ring talent, he fits the profile AEW looks for. I honestly felt this was more of a 'get the hometown boy on camera' match than anything, as it didn't even transition into something with the Pinnacle. I thought they might use it to set up Sammy vs. Spears, but instead they're going with Jericho vs. Spears.

The women's match was really poor, continuing the recent trend on Dynamite. There hasn't been a genuinely good women's match on Dynamite since May. They didn't mesh and it felt sloppy and unstructured. Yuka is still over with the fans and AEW's best bet is to have her challenge Britt after Britt beats Nyla, to wrap up their unsettled conflict from before the pandemic and add a defense to Britt's record.

The main event was awesome but too short at 11 minutes. I'm not sure if this was deliberate or a case of other segments going too long, and it's a shame AEW never gets an overrun as it has often led to quickly wrapping things up. This match went 11:37 after MJF vs. Sammy went 20:05 and Kenny vs. Jungle Boy went 17:19 in recent big singles main events. Had it gone another 5-10 minutes, it could have gone from really damn good to something remembered for years to come. Darby and Ethan have unreal chemistry and this is a feud that could easily go on for months and months with different stipulations. But the manner of Darby's win felt kinda final and made me think that could be it for this rivalry, which seems wasteful. AEW doesn't seem to like doing series' much, but some feuds deserve them. Darby feels like a genuine star after a consistent build, something WCW really failed to do with any of their young crop. I'm not sure what his ceiling is, but I wouldn't even rule out him winning the world title at this point, something I didn't think possible due to his size. He knows how to finish a show hot and tell a story.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

LongPig666 said:


> Really enjoying AEW. Booking, card, format, characters are all tight. WTF was WWE thinking getting rid of Miro, for me he's the best thing in wrestling atm.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not use this reason to mark down the overall show. But yeah, given the choice between any medieval torture method and her entrance music, I would choose being hung, drawn and quartered over having to listen to that screeching garbage any day


WWE have lost so many entertaining wrestlers under the age of 40: Moxley, PAC, Miro, Black, Rhodes, Andrade, FTR. 

Most of the ones they've replace them with aren't in the same league: Priest, Omos, Ryker, Mansoor, Mace, Azeez, Dominik, Otis.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> WWE have lost so many entertaining wrestlers under the age of 40: Moxley, PAC, Miro, Black, Rhodes, Andrade, FTR.
> 
> Most of the ones they've replace them with aren't in the same league: Priest, Omos, Ryker, Mansoor, Mace, Azeez, Dominik, Otis.


I didn't think of it like that but facts


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why the fuck is the tnt belt have a green banner on it now and white strap? Thus company is so weird. I swear tiny wants it to be just like wwe.making stupid changes like thus makes the company look consistent, wwe lite and less prestigious. 

Looks tacky and cheap now

Aew always taking a few great steps forward and many steps backwards.


No belts should ever be modified depending on the wrestler, otherwise it's just meaningless wwe style props.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I know that the Bulgarian colours are white, green and red. Could be related to Miro. Could just be a neat colour that we don’t see on titles very often. Love the white strap, a nod to the GOAT mid-card title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> WWE have lost so many entertaining wrestlers under the age of 40: Moxley, PAC, Miro, Black, Rhodes, Andrade, FTR.
> 
> Most of the ones they've replace them with aren't in the same league: Priest, Omos, Ryker, Mansoor, Mace, Azeez, Dominik, Otis.


Only in Vince McMahon's mind would he release Black and promote Reginald.

There's a reason why the Thunderdome era was so bad - for the first time in a long time, the roster got worse, as WWE no longer hoards but released the wrong people. Their loss, AEW's gain.



3venflow said:


> Darby feels like a genuine star after a consistent build, something WCW really failed to do with any of their young crop. I'm not sure what his ceiling is, but I wouldn't even rule out him winning the world title at this point, something I didn't think possible due to his size. He knows how to finish a show hot and tell a story.


AEW has done a tremendous job turning Darby, MJF, and Baker into burning hot homegrown stars, while elevating Hangman, who was a minor star before AEW, into a major one. They're clearly trying to do the same with Sammy and Jungle Boy now. They just really need to pay more careful attention to their women's division. It feels like Baker is the only one they care about over there.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the feeling that Andrade wants to break up Death Triangle to bring in Fenix and Penta with him. "Where are they?" and "El Idolo is looking for them" could mean he just wants to talk to them rather than looking to fight all of them.

PAC is so unavailable that DT is basically dead anyways. Break them up, or replace PAC with Andrade and use the Spanish "Triángulo de la Muerte" with Alex Abrahantas the spox/interpreter for the faction.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another awesome episode. AEW is blowing WWE out of the water lately.

Maintain this level of disparity between the two products and AEW can surpass WWE within 2 years IMO. It does take time though - WWF was better than WCW for over a year before it was reflected in the ratings.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week's episode looks pretty piss poor.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

It wasn't too great, but it had decent matches at best. Main event was alright, Penelope vs. that Japanese chick was surprisingly good. But can we drop these useless titles? From the FTW title to the NWA Womens title and now the Japanese United states title or whatever that Moxley is defending, it's getting pretty stupid. We know those titles have no prestige in AEW. Drop them.

I don't have too much of an issue with Adam Page being aligned with Dark Order. I just thought it was weird that Dark Order had to issue the challenge to Omega first. As if Page didn't have enough balls. Or maybe Page was somewhat reluctant to go up against his friends? I don't know the Elite and Dark Order feel like a bunch of weird nerds to me, but if they're gonna keep weird nerds around you might as well do something with them right? Looking forward to seeing Page vs. Omega. Page better become champ.

Speaking of Page. Do people think Ethan Page is kind of a generic dude? Good on the mic though, but I feel he was pushed too quickly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just read that Cody is going away for several weeks in August to film season two of The Go Big Show on TBS. So I wonder if he'll put over Malakai Black before disappearing like he did Brodie last year? Or will they just wait for him to return to continue it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Just read that Cody is going away for several weeks in August to film season two of The Go Big Show on TBS. So I wonder if he'll put over Malakai Black before disappearing like he did Brodie last year? Or will they just wait for him to return to continue it?


Likely wait. He would want the world to revolve around Cody not the other way around.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415686570397425673

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415686570397425673
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he means 19 stars on a 50 star rating system.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought overall this show as an improvement from last week with a much better crowd.
> 
> *Mox vs. Anderson was OK. Matched started slow and kind of meandered for a bit until they got in the ring and Karl hit a flurry of offense. Mox hitting a Rainmaker was a cool touch (and one I'm surprised Excalibur didn't pick up on). All in all a fine match.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything bud great analysis 


I mentioned earlier in live thread that the last 2 jungle boy promos has had moments where hes come off smug, I also noticed Jungke boy looking jealously up at Christian I truly hope the heel turn is coming....

@LifeInCattleClass ,@RapShepard we be seeing some checks soon boys!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Can we talk about this tnt belt issue. It's starting to feel like they need to scrap this belt and start over with a TV championship or another good idea. Re designing the belt for every champion is a huge mist and it makes the belt look like a cheap gimmick prop and loses credibility to win a defining prestigious belt that is one belt only. This is also very wwe thing to do.

Miro white strap and green ribbon banner looks tacky as fuck and brings down the importance 

Maybe a concept belt that is more globally belt defended world wide ect.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Can we talk about this tnt belt issue. It's starting to feel like they need to scrap this belt and start over with a TV championship or another good idea. Re designing the belt for every champion is a huge mist and it makes the belt look like a cheap gimmick prop and loses credibility to win a defining prestigious belt that is one belt only. This is also very wwe thing to do.
> 
> Miro white strap and green ribbon banner looks tacky as fuck and brings down the importance
> 
> Maybe a concept belt that is more globally belt defended world wide ect.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415497375867707403
Can't say it bothers me that much that wrestlers who hold a television title for a certain period of time can decide to personalise it to how they see fit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just finished watching the episode - loved it.

Felt like a true pre-pandemic Dynamite where you felt that anything could pretty much happen, mixed in with the fact the AEW crowds are always fucking rowdy. They really can make a show feel so much more important, raise a match level up that little bit more and obviously make you care about every individual in that ring. Literally EVERYONE was over in some way or another and it was great to see. So much energy.

May I also add - Ethan Page is pretty fucking good. I didn't really care much for him pre-AEW but over the last few months he has absolutely breezed passed most in this company as one of my must watch guys. What a highly enjoyable main event, Darby is over like a fucking rover. 

Nice to see that in this episode they've built up (or potentially built up) feuds for:


The Elite and Dark Order,
Andrade and the Death Triangle
Cody and Black
Moxley and Archer

Can't wait for the build to All Out.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Just finished watching the episode - loved it.
> 
> Felt like a true pre-pandemic Dynamite where you felt that anything could pretty much happen, mixed in with the fact the AEW crowds are always fucking rowdy. They really can make a show feel so much more important, raise a match level up that little bit more and obviously make you care about every individual in that ring. Literally EVERYONE was over in some way or another and it was great to see. So much energy.
> 
> ...


Yep I agree. Ethan Page is awesome and I knew nothing about him before his debut.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Andrade´s taped one-liners in English are so bad, that I don´t want even to hear him talk in Spanish. If there was ever a wrestler to go full Sabu, it´s him.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Andrade´s taped one-liners in English are so bad, that I don´t want even to hear him talk in Spanish. If there was ever a wrestler to go full Sabu, it´s him.


If Andrade is recruiting Penta and Fenix to join him, they should kick out Vickie and use Alex Abrahantes as their mouth piece.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415609526829584387


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

You know I’m just over These little Japanese women’s wrestlers wining over women twice their size. They did Penelope Cruz dirty last night. That yuka is an instant channel changer, same move sent as all the other Japanese wrestlers, weird weak low impact moves that have to be over sold that make everyone look stupid.
Cruz 18-1 why is she jobbing to this chick?

shows zero common sense. Cruz just getting enough momentum to have some meaningful matches on Dynamite. All wasted? Why? For some sick basement dwelling weirdos to get off on obviously and pander to them.

omega needs to be OUT when it comes to booking that division. No one that enjoys any realism in wrestling likes to see thatgarbage.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This rating going to bad because same time as the NBA finals. I might have to switch over.


How'd that go?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415497375867707403
> Can't say it bothers me that much that wrestlers who hold a television title for a certain period of time can decide to personalise it to how they see fit.


I think its awesome everyone gets to customize it great choice by TK.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I think its awesome everyone gets to customize it great choice by TK.


Yep me too it’s a cool idea and I think it looks great


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Lengthy, incomplete thoughts about yesterday's Dynamite that are out of order and will make little sense as I'm half asleep:

Bullet Club nostalgia to open the show. I have no complaints about the match but I was left wondering why it happened, aside from the whole Elite don't like Mox and Eddy business. However, in the grand scheme of things, this match made more sense from a story perspective than some others following it, and the MJF problem I'm gonna talk about in a bit, so whatever.

Good luck Tony, seems you need to do some rewriting of the whole Team Taz storyline to account for Cage being a natural heel and Starks being a charisma god.

Why did Christian versus Matt Hardy happen in 2021 in AEW? This felt more like it should have been a WWE thing. I realize AEW does things differently by acknowledging feuds and events that occur outside the AEW sphere, and that's a good thing, but this just stood out as, I don't know, _unnecessary_, maybe? It was a typical Christian-in-AEW match, followed up by some Jurassic Express storytime. Ok, Jungle Boy is looking sideways at his masked buddy, who seems to have already eaten Marko Stunt since he's MIA. Maybe he's worried about getting eaten too, or that Christian is about to be dino dinner, or maybe the plot is moving toward separating Jungle Boy from his group, If it's the latter all I ask is please don't give him that tired old Hollywood gimmick that gets so much love here. Please, please , please don't. But, of course, that's what will happen and his dinosaur will turn into a silent bodyguard. Ugh. Or, or...maybe this is setting up a Jungle Boy and Christian fallout. Sigh, I'm not enthusiastic about that either. 

At some point there was a match between Wheeler Yuta and Sammy. I know why it happened, they needed to get Sammy onto a Texas show, but why Yuta? He's good, but he's a guy who reminds me of several equally good wrestlers I've seen over the years who went to WWE and ended up being tough to push on their own because they had that similar look and moveset but also that lack of clear personality. I like Yuta, I like those other guys too, but if they plan to keep him around I'm not sure he won't get lost in the huge, and constantly growing, AEW roster. 



RapShepard said:


> *Somebody set a neighbors house on fire, so I've missed some shit.* How was the Cage vs Starks ending and in between


That's something I don't read everyday.

Moving on to things I don't see everyday, a grown man wearing a shit designed with a cat riding a shark vomiting a rainbow on a field of galaxy print. Oh wait, no, I know someone who dresses like that, which is a little embarrassing … but anyway, The Bucks are just trying to piss people off now, aren't they? Good for them. Continue crying, haters. 

(As a general aside, AEW talent have the oddest fashion sense, even for folks stomping around at a wrestling show. Ever since the Bucks had their short moment of sneakerhead fame it seems like half the roster comes out in _Look at my feet!_ sneakers. And the blazers and shirts and golf shorts - is some hipster ironically outfitting everybody? Everybody but Darby, who time travelled back to 2005, mugged an emo kid and stole her shorts and tights combo. And what's with the little ponytail on top of the head thing so many of the women rock? I caught myself doing that lately, that mini pony bang look, and I'm a little ashamed of that but it works so well for keeping hair back and giving a bit volume on top and...yeah, back to wrestling.)

Feel anyway you want about the Dark Order - my feelings aren't happy ones but you do you - but can ANYONE explain how they make sense paired up with Hangman Page? Even if he was supposed to be friendless and these were the only geeks who would talk to him this still makes no sense. All of these people need to do something far away from each other. Though, thinking about it, a multi man match involving The Dark Order and the goofiest version of The Elite, featuring the Bucks in whatever godawful cosplay they pick for the occasion, might cause heads to explode, or at least a few old school fans to keel over from sheer rage. That could be entertaining. 

Why can MJF not only decide how many matches Jericho has to win prior to them squaring off but then also add one-sided, crazy stipulations to those matches? This is a genuine question; I really want an explanation for this. They had an agreement about the Labours of Jericho or whatever but then this Chairman with a chair deal but no chairs for Jericho - why? This entire series of matches is going to be ridiculous, with Jericho going on a Cody-level of destruction and burial, isn't it? 

Speaking of Cody, it's rare you'll hear me say this but Cody saved a dragging exchange with his promo skills. Ok, maybe skills is too much, let's say his ability to talk in a loud, clear voice and avoid stories about killing horses saved it. I like Tommy End. I want this Malakai character to work. Tommy, I know you've got your artistic vision and all, and that's cool, but could you maybe talk to Darby about how to fancy it up a little? 

I don't care what anyone says, I like the magical girl! I even like her ridiculous pants. Penelope is a typical female wrestler. The match was ok. 

So we get to the main event and - Jesus is an AEW fan. Not random Jesus Hernandez or anyone like that, Real Jesus, there in the crowd and he was really into that Darby/Ethan match. If I ever attend an AEW show, I plan to go dressed as the Goddess Morrigan, crows riding on my shoulders. My friend shall wear his goat horn crown. Hopefully, my crows won't shit on anybody, me and partner the Horned God included. Ok, the crows can shit on Cody if they want, just 'cause he's Cody. 

Back to Darby and Ethan - I never want to see a skateboard move in a wrestling ring again. It never looks good. The rest was fine, and I think Ethan Page has proved he may be worth something to AEW. Darby's a star, I'd go as far as to say he may be the most recognizable AEW wrestler. That this has happened despite him being a small indy guy who can't talk well is impressive. AEW booking can't be as all bad as folks like to say it is.

So yeah, it's late. I'm going to bed.


TL;DR - A lot was ok and bits were great. I like consistency - get some, AEW. Some people are better when they don't talk . AEW wrestlers dress like they stopped off at the thrift shop to pick up pieces to accent their label-centric wardrobes.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

whole show was great! hangman and dark order are awesome!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

mets fan said:


> great show, my favorite match was darby vs adam page, darby is next jeff hardy in terms of mic skills


Not sure what show you watched


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Whoa.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415609526829584387


Cody missed his cue, it seems like he was supposed to "interrupt" Black after he said "It wasn't there", obviously he was reacting to a taped promo from End, which left End's sentence hanging for a couple beats before being "angrily interrupted".

This is the wrong angle for Cody. Maybe it will improve with time to breathe, but Black should more be going after Cody for being a coward and playing in secondary feuds with low card guys and green wrestlers - feuding with QT Marshall and NF students. Talk about how his title stipulation loss was the greatest relief for Cody because it gave him an out to never have to swim with the sharks anymore. It was a great trick by Cody - to never have to face the Omega's or Moxleys, and notice now even how his supposed claim that the TNT Title is more valuable - how Cody hasn't said a peep about it since Miro captured it. Point out how even when Cody was TNT Champion he would face indie talent or low card guys and try to frame it how he was giving everybody the chance when in reality he was protecting himself from real challenges. Mention about how he uses psychological warfare to hype himself up and paint himself as the hero (use ridiculous Ogogo storyline build and how Ogogo never really said a damn thing anti-American), or forces greener wrestlers into cage matches or strap matches which he has a lot more experience in - to angle himself an even further advantage.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

mets fan said:


> tldr


In all fairness, it is worth a read. Definitely made a good point on what the creative should be for Cody vs Black


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Just about to watch now, no spoilers as I flicked straight to bottom of page, I'll do my write up soon as I'm done.


If it was as good as last week I'm and all who watched must have had a great treat, sunshine is blaring outside.... A E DUB A E DUB


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Anderson should be a singles wrestler
That was the best opening match I've witnessed on dynamite, it had great spots a old fashioned slobber knocker, bout timeTK done some good booking.

Mox still them man to beat till Hangman beats omega ) fingers crossed 

Hangman finally shows up and is just about to challenge m try tomgetnhim, D.Omhavenhis back if I was TK I'd make it a lumberjack match, the pops were unreal COME ON HANGMAN!!!
crossed.

8/10


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Codys best promo by far is what AEW needs him cutting promos with huge passion, it was lit just my opinion, black should be put over by Cody then go miro , black depending how long this feud lasts.

Cody was on fire 🔥 there by promo by far.

Black should win then go for imagine the match up, damn it wasunreal.

Can't wait to see Andrade go for death triangle that's what he wants , imagine PAC v Andrade, or fenix or Penta, be unreal




This show has been by unreal this week.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This was a good, but forgettable show. My favourite moments were Cage vs Starks, Darby Allin vs Ethan Page. I also am excited to see what Andrade will do with the Death Triangle, who never get a break or a decent run. Maybe it is time to just end that trio now.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hangman is gonna cost Omega his AAA title to Andrade


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ricky Starks IS Tom Hanks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A few weeks ago, Omega cut a promo saying he was going to leave AEW to defend his other belts, combine that with the rumors of Omega's injuries, I think Hangman might be picking up a big win at All Out.

Also, during the Christian Cage and Matt Hardy match, they emphasized how much success they have both had in tag teams. In his podcast appearances, just after signing with AEW Christian really wanted to face The Young Bucks. Could we be building to the "Jannetty Bros" pairing of Christian and Matt Hardy?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Quick Positive, Negative, Neutral review.
> 
> Mox vs. Anderson. Fine opener. Wasn't great. Mox needs to go to the gym. Positive.
> 
> ...


Quick Google search shows Penelope Ford and Yuka Sakazaki are both 28


----------

